# Il più grande furto della storia della Rubentus Furtus Club



## 7vinte (10 Novembre 2018)

Secondo voi quali sono i più grandi furti, e tra i quali scegliete il più grande, della Rubentus Football Club? Ce ne sono a bizzeffe, ma i più grandi, per voi, quali sono? Ne stilo alcuni:

-Gol di Muntari (e non mi parlate di Matri, situazione diversissima);
-Scontro Iuliano-Ronaldo;
-Catania-Juventus 2012-13;
-Inter-Juventus 2012-13,2017-18;
-Kaká fermato davanti al portiere;
-una marea nel biennio calciopoli;
-mani De Sciglio.


----------



## Rivera10 (10 Novembre 2018)

Juventus Milan del dicembre 2004(arbitro Bertini). Due rigori solari non dati al Milan. Uno per trattenuta ai danni di Crespo davanti a Buffon. Uno scandalo di partita che fu palesemente influenzata dall'arbitro di Arezzo che due anni piu' tardi finì nel tritacarne di Calciopoli. Non capisco perche' non si faccia mai menzione di quell'incontro come uno dei piu' grandi furti perpetrati dalla banda bassotti di Torino.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Novembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Secondo voi quali sono i più grandi furti, e tra i quali scegliete il più grande, della Rubentus Football Club? Ce ne sono a bizzeffe, ma i più grandi, per voi, quali sono? Ne stilo alcuni:
> 
> -Gol di Muntari (e non mi parlate di Matri, situazione diversissima);
> -Scontro Iuliano-Ronaldo;
> ...



Quello di Muntari ci è costato scudetto e futuro. Paghiamo ancora adesso.

Credo sia l'errore per antonomasia.


----------



## Molenko (10 Novembre 2018)

Ovviamente il gol di Muntari.
Ricordo pure delle robe vergognose in Juve-Inter 1-3, passate in sordina solo grazie alla vittoria delle melme.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Novembre 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Juventus Milan del dicembre 2004(arbitro Bertini). Due rigori solari non dati al Milan. Uno per trattenuta ai danni di Crespo davanti a Buffon. Uno scandalo di partita che fu palesemente influenzata dall'arbitro di Arezzo che due anni piu' tardi finì nel tritacarne di Calciopoli. Non capisco perche' non si faccia mai menzione di quell'incontro come uno dei piu' grandi furti perpetrati dalla banda bassotti di Torino.



Me la ricordo quella partita, ci fischiarono anche un fuorigioco inesistente, credo su Kaka.
Ricordo che dopo la trattenuta di Zebina su Crespo spensi la televisione per la rabbia, all'epoca ero un ragazzino e per il Milan mi arrabbiavo tantissimo, ora che sono più vecchio mi arrabbio un po' di meno.
Vi consiglio di vedere questo video, è una delle tante partite della Juventus pre calciopoli, ancora non capisco come questa squadra possa essere ancora in Serie A.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Novembre 2018)

Lo scontro Iuliano - Ronaldo fu l'episodio rimasto nella storia, ma la stagione '97/'98 fu un qualcosa di mai visto ed inimmaginabile. 
Difficile parlarne a chi non l'ha vissuta senza passare per essere eccessivamente fazioso, ma su internet si trova ancora qualcosa che rende l'idea. Ogni partita c'era almeno un episodio, senza contare la classica immunità ai cartellini dei loro giocatori, proseguita negli anni con gente come Nedved, Vieira, Emerson, Montero e oggi Bonucci e Chiellini cui è stata concessa la licenza di uccidere.
A livello di singolo episodio, invece, il gol di Muntari fu qualcosa che raramente (per non dire mai) si è vista ad alti livelli.


----------



## EmmePi (10 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quello di Muntari ci è costato scudetto e futuro. Paghiamo ancora adesso.
> 
> Credo sia l'errore per antonomasia.



Hai perfettamente ragione, oltre ad essere lo schifo più assoluto, perchè che la palla fosse dentro di UN METRO (non pochi centimetri) lo ha visto pure mia nonna con le cataratte dalla cucina con la tv in camera da letto... oltre ciò quell'obbrobrio ci costò la vittoria, il campionato, e da allora Berlusconi cominciò a smantellare la squadra facendo scempio di 25 anni di successi.

Oggi ci ritroviamo così probabilmente grazie a quella rapina, e ciò che più fa ********* è che TUTTI gli ******* bianconeri continuano a tirar fuori il gol annullato a Matri, come se non sapessero bene che andando sul 2-0 a 7 punti sopra con loro che erano solo un abbozzo di squadra la partita fosse finita!!!

Che siano maledetti per l'eternità! Comunque saranno sempre la squadra più schifata d'Italia.


----------



## Asso_86 (10 Novembre 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Lo scontro Iuliano - Ronaldo fu l'episodio rimasto nella storia, ma la stagione '97/'98 fu un qualcosa di mai visto ed inimmaginabile.
> Difficile parlarne a chi non l'ha vissuta senza passare per essere eccessivamente fazioso, ma su internet si trova ancora qualcosa che rende l'idea. Ogni partita c'era almeno un episodio, senza contare la classica immunità ai cartellini dei loro giocatori, proseguita negli anni con gente come Nedved, Vieira, Emerson, Montero e oggi Bonucci e Chiellini cui è stata concessa la licenza di uccidere.
> A livello di singolo episodio, invece, il gol di Muntari fu qualcosa che raramente (per non dire mai) si è vista ad alti livelli.



Ti invito a vederti l’immunità che ebbe Taribo West in Inter-Juve dell’andata.

Roba da pazzi


----------



## Asso_86 (10 Novembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Me la ricordo quella partita, ci fischiarono anche un fuorigioco inesistente, credo su Kaka.
> Ricordo che dopo la trattenuta di Zebina su Crespo spensi la televisione per la rabbia, all'epoca ero un ragazzino e per il Milan mi arrabbiavo tantissimo, ora che sono più vecchio mi arrabbio un po' di meno.
> Vi consiglio di vedere questo video, è una delle tante partite della Juventus pre calciopoli, ancora non capisco come questa squadra possa essere ancora in Serie A.



In ogni gara di Serie A si vede di GRAN peggio, ma non fa notizia.

Solo per la juve ci deve essere questa morbositá mediatica.


----------



## EmmePi (10 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Ti invito a vederti l’immunità che ebbe Taribo West in Inter-Juve dell’andata.
> 
> Roba da pazzi



Ma state zitti, rubate da una vita e avete pure il coraggio di parlare e tirare fuori un paio quei pochissimi episodi a sfavore vostro, tutti gli aiutoni (perchè sono spesso MACROSCOPICI) che sono a migliaia li tacete, abbiate almeno la decenza di non rispondere...
Di video potrei postartene io e non basterebbero 10 tera di video...

E non voglio parlare di calciopoli dove avreste dovuto ripartire dai dilettanti! E neppure del primo calcioscommesse dove chissà come la rubentus non è stata tirata dentro!!!


----------



## Rivera10 (10 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> In ogni gara di Serie A si vede di GRAN peggio, ma non fa notizia.
> 
> Solo per la juve ci deve essere questa morbositá mediatica.[/QUOT
> 
> Morbosita' mediatica... Siete un cancro dello sport da piu' di un secolo.


----------



## Rivera10 (10 Novembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Me la ricordo quella partita, ci fischiarono anche un fuorigioco inesistente, credo su Kaka.
> Ricordo che dopo la trattenuta di Zebina su Crespo spensi la televisione per la rabbia, all'epoca ero un ragazzino e per il Milan mi arrabbiavo tantissimo, ora che sono più vecchio mi arrabbio un po' di meno.
> Vi consiglio di vedere questo video, è una delle tante partite della Juventus pre calciopoli, ancora non capisco come questa squadra possa essere ancora in Serie A.



Eh,invito tutti ad andare a rivedere per quanti punti abbiamo perso quel campionato...


----------



## Coccosheva81 (10 Novembre 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Lo scontro Iuliano - Ronaldo fu l'episodio rimasto nella storia, ma la stagione '97/'98 fu un qualcosa di mai visto ed inimmaginabile.
> Difficile parlarne a chi non l'ha vissuta senza passare per essere eccessivamente fazioso, ma su internet si trova ancora qualcosa che rende l'idea. Ogni partita c'era almeno un episodio, senza contare la classica immunità ai cartellini dei loro giocatori, proseguita negli anni con gente come Nedved, Vieira, Emerson, Montero e oggi Bonucci e Chiellini cui è stata concessa la licenza di uccidere.
> A livello di singolo episodio, invece, il gol di Muntari fu qualcosa che raramente (per non dire mai) si è vista ad alti livelli.



Amen.
I gol fantasma di Bierhoff in Juve-Udinese e Bianconi in Empoli-Juve furono clamorosi come quello di Muntari.
Per chi non si ricorda, c’è il fantastico video “ti amo campionato” di Elio e le storie tese.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Ti invito a vederti l’immunità che ebbe Taribo West in Inter-Juve dell’andata.
> 
> Roba da pazzi



Dai, quella stagione è indifendibile. Fu una cosa mai vista. Posso concederti il beneficio del dubbio su altro, persino sul gol di Muntari, ma non su quella stagione...


----------



## Asso_86 (10 Novembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ma state zitti, rubate da una vita e avete pure il coraggio di parlare e tirare fuori un paio quei pochissimi episodi a sfavore vostro, tutti gli aiutoni (perchè sono spesso MACROSCOPICI) che sono a migliaia li tacete, abbiate almeno la decenza di non rispondere...
> Di video potrei postartene io e non basterebbero 10 tera di video...
> 
> E non voglio parlare di calciopoli dove avreste dovuto ripartire dai dilettanti! E neppure del primo calcioscommesse dove chissà come la rubentus non è stata tirata dentro!!!



Io penso che l’unica cosa che cambia sia l’attenzione mediatica.


----------



## Asso_86 (10 Novembre 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Dai, quella stagione è indifendibile. Fu una cosa mai vista. Posso concederti il beneficio del dubbio su altro, persino sul gol di Muntari, ma non su quella stagione...



Non è tanto diversa dalla stagione in cui all’inter davano rigori per mani inesistenti (Vannucchi e Couto) o fuorigioco in 40 (Cambiasso e Maicon).

Quell’anno abbiamo avuto TANTI favori, ma questo non può inficiare la regolarità di quello scudetto.


----------



## jacky (10 Novembre 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Eh,invito tutti ad andare a rivedere per quanti punti abbiamo perso quel campionato...



Ricordo chiaramente quel Bologna-Juventus, anche se ero piccolo.
Partita chiaramente indirizzata, al di là degli episodi PLATEALI E NETTI... si vede chiaramente che l'arbitro a 15' dalla fine inizia a fischiare a senso unico IN OGNI ZONA DEL CAMPO.
E ancor più schifo fu il processo del lunedì in cui dissero che erano rigorini e si potevano chiaramente non dare, mentre esaltarono la presunta espulsione di un bolognese.


----------



## Boomer (10 Novembre 2018)

Ricordo un match tra Bologna e Juventus oltre il vergognoso. Due rigori netti non dati a Cipriani e gol di Nedved su punizione totalmente inventata.


----------



## Asso_86 (10 Novembre 2018)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Amen.
> I gol fantasma di Bierhoff in Juve-Udinese e Bianconi in Empoli-Juve furono clamorosi come quello di Muntari.
> Per chi non si ricorda, c’è il fantastico video “ti amo campionato” di Elio e le storie tese.



Il gol fantasma di Bierhoff: vedo le immagini ancora oggi, e pure oggi non riesco a capire se sia tutta dentro.

La telecamera che riprende da dietro non può dare un senso completo della prospettiva, perché non tiene conto della bombatura del pallone.

Infatti l’ultimo gol fantasma convalidato in campionato è stato quello alla Roma al Friuli, che visto da dietro sembrava gol, ma visto di lato si vede chiaramente che non lo fosse


----------



## Rivera10 (10 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Non è tanto diversa dalla stagione in cui all’inter davano rigori per mani inesistenti (Vannucchi e Couto) o fuorigioco in 40 (Cambiasso e Maicon).
> 
> Quell’anno abbiamo avuto TANTI favori, ma questo non può inficiare la regolarità di quello scudetto.



Ma per voi nemmeno se entrasse un pallone nella vostra porta di 3 metri sarebbe gol. Siete sfacciati fino al midollo


----------



## Asso_86 (10 Novembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Ricordo un match tra Bologna e Juventus oltre il vergognoso. Due rigori netti non dati a Cipriani e gol di Nedved su punizione totalmente inventata.



Ce ne sono di punizioni inventate poi finite in gol..


----------



## Anguus (10 Novembre 2018)

Quelli che mi fanno maggiore rabbia sono gli errori "strategici" che indirizzano le partite. Cito solo la finale di coppa italia, partita in perfetto equilibrio, Damato da valido il gol della Juve con 2 falli in attacco in contemporanea Spinta di barzagli su Cutrone e gomitata di Matuidi a Calabria. Sono partite che possono essere indirizzate da errori anche minimi ma decisivi.


----------



## Davidoff (10 Novembre 2018)

Loro non rubano mai, siete voi che vivete in un mondo parallelo. Come potete anche solo pensare che la squadra della famiglia più potente e mafiosa della storia italiana sia favorita dagli arbitri?

Parlando seriamente, gli anni 2005-2006 sono quelli che spiccano (proprio perché eravamo loro diretti rivali) perché pieni di partite in cui la Juventus veniva favorita in modo subdolo, non c'era mai la sensazione che potessero fare un passo falso, non era permesso. Gli scontri diretti non ne parliamo nemmeno. 
Il gol di Muntari avrebbe probabilmente chiuso lo scontro diretto e forse la corsa scudetto, a livello psicologico sarebbe stato pesante. Credo che i due maiali avrebbero smantellato comunque la squadra, il problema erano sempre i conti in rosso.

Come dico da un pezzo non c'è modo di prevalere testa a testa con i bianconeri, l'unica è avere una squadra molto più forte dall'inizio con loro che sono tagliati fuori abbastanza presto dalla corsa scudetto (es. 2003-2004). Ora il problema è ampiamente risolto, si vede qualche porcata qua e là ma in linea di massima sono talmente superiori che non hanno più bisogno di aiuti costanti, pur mantenendo la curiosa resistenza ai cartellini.


----------



## Boomer (10 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Ce ne sono di punizioni inventate poi finite in gol..



Quello fu il colmo perchè l'ultima di una serie di decisioni folli.


----------



## Asso_86 (10 Novembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Quello fu il colmo perchè l'ultima di una serie di decisioni folli.



Ogni decisione a favore della Juve è considerata folle.

Ora che c’è il VAR l’attenzione si è spostata sulla gestione dei cartellini (salvo poi vedere che la Juve ha la media più alta tra falli commessi e cartellini ricevuti).

Purtroppo certe convinzioni non verranno mai sradicate


----------



## Rivera10 (10 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Ogni decisione a favore della Juve è considerata folle.
> 
> Ora che c’è il VAR l’attenzione si è spostata sulla gestione dei cartellini (salvo poi vedere che la Juve ha la media più alta tra falli commessi e cartellini ricevuti).
> 
> Purtroppo certe convinzioni non verranno mai sradicate



Siete senza vergogna...


----------



## Asso_86 (10 Novembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Loro non rubano mai, siete voi che vivete in un mondo parallelo. Come potete anche solo pensare che la squadra della famiglia più potente e mafiosa della storia italiana sia favorita dagli arbitri?
> 
> Parlando seriamente, gli anni 2005-2006 sono quelli che spiccano (proprio perché eravamo loro diretti rivali) perché pieni di partite in cui la Juventus veniva favorita in modo subdolo, non c'era mai la sensazione che potessero fare un passo falso, non era permesso. Gli scontri diretti non ne parliamo nemmeno.
> Il gol di Muntari avrebbe probabilmente chiuso lo scontro diretto e forse la corsa scudetto, a livello psicologico sarebbe stato pesante. Credo che i due maiali avrebbero smantellato comunque la squadra, il problema erano sempre i conti in rosso.
> ...



Il gol di Muntari fu scandaloso, incredibilmente scandaloso.

Ma come fai a dire che avrebbe ammazzato la partita? O addirittura il campionato (A febbraio)?

La Juve quell’anno ha recuperato 3 gol al Napoli in casa. 

Poi se vogliamo parlare di favori e sfavori, noi prima di quella partita abbiamo subito decisioni arbitrali sfavorevoli.

Perché ridurre sempre tutto all’arbitro?


----------



## Nils (10 Novembre 2018)

L'anno del primo scandalo calcioscommesse in cui mandarono in serie B noi al posto della Rube, molto più coinvolta, a noi punirono per una scommessa di Morini che era una riserva, loro avevano fatto una vera combine con il Bologna.

Stagione 1980/81 Juve Roma , partita decisiva per lo scudetto in cui annullarono per fuorigioco un gol regolarissimo di Turone nel finale.

GLi scudetti vinti grazie al doping

Gli anni prima dell'avvento di Berlusconi, in cui ogni società doveva chiedere il permesso agli Agnelli prima di vendere un giocatore alle milanesi.

La mancata squalifica per gli scudetti accreditati nello stadio della Juve, in cui sono compresi quelli di Moggiopoli.

In generale un episodio sfavorevole può essere naturale che accada, anche quelli di Muntari e Ronaldo non mi scandalizzano più di tanto, quello che non è naturale è che siano sempre accaduti esclusivamente a favore della Rube.


----------



## Davidoff (10 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Il gol di Muntari fu scandaloso, incredibilmente scandaloso.
> 
> Ma come fai a dire che avrebbe ammazzato la partita? O addirittura il campionato (A febbraio)?
> 
> ...



Il Milan ai tempi era più forte del Napoli, credo che sul 2-0 la partita sarebbe stata difficilmente rimontabile per voi. A livello psicologico la sconfitta avrebbe potuto farsi sentire anche per il resto del campionato, poi chiaramente la certezza non ce l'avremo mai. Resta un qualcosa di clamoroso, specialmente in una partita di quella importanza. Comunque ai tempi mi arrabbiai molto, ora sinceramente non me ne frega più nulla. E' molto peggio pensare a come il Milan si sia suicidato in ogni modo per lasciarvi liberi di dominare incontrastati, una cosa che mi ha smorzato ogni entusiasmo per il calcio.


----------



## vota DC (10 Novembre 2018)

Un Juventus-Chievo irrilevante dal punto di vista della classifica finale di qualche anno fa:
3 gol regolari di Paloschi annullati durante le esultanze per fuorigioco inesistente, corsa sopra i giocatori del Chievo a terra senza nessun cartellino giallo, palla non entrata in porta di un tiro fatto in fuorigioco calcolata come gol della Juventus.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Novembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Secondo voi quali sono i più grandi furti, e tra i quali scegliete il più grande, della Rubentus Football Club? Ce ne sono a bizzeffe, ma i più grandi, per voi, quali sono? Ne stilo alcuni:
> 
> -Gol di Muntari (e non mi parlate di Matri, situazione diversissima);
> -Scontro Iuliano-Ronaldo;
> ...



Il gol di Muntari. Non so come ma quel gol lo devono cac4re tutto. Noi ci siamo giocati un campionato e gli anni successivi, loro devono pagarla cara e persino una retrocessione in Serie B sarebbe generosa. Devono radiarli completamente o magari in un futuro non troppo lontano spero in un remake della finale del 2003. Gli auguro le peggiore disgrazie sportive

ps: i carcerati che fanno gli agnellini sul nostro forum sono il massimo, la realtà parallela in cui vivono in cui "tutte le squadre fanno peggio di noi ma nessuno ne parlaahh!!" oppure "si ma il gol di Matriih??! deve essere meglio delle sostanze allucinogene


----------



## hiei87 (10 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Non è tanto diversa dalla stagione in cui all’inter davano rigori per mani inesistenti (Vannucchi e Couto) o fuorigioco in 40 (Cambiasso e Maicon).
> 
> Quell’anno abbiamo avuto TANTI favori, ma questo non può inficiare la regolarità di quello scudetto.



Capita spesso, se non sempre, che le squadre che vincono abbiano dei favori durante la stagione, vuoi per sudditanza, vuoi per le pressioni più o meno legali che vengono fatte su arbitri e designatori. Ti posso dire tranquillamente che nel 2004 non andai neanche a festeggiare per uno scudetto vinto più che legittimamente, ma macchiato da alcuni favori nei nostri confronti nelle ultime giornate, così come posso dirti che nel 2013 non meritavamo di andare in Champions, e dietro quella qualificazione probabilmente ci fu lo zampino sporco di galliani.
Resto convinto che la stagione '97/'98 vada oltre ogni possibile congettura, a maggior ragione alla luce di quanto venuto fuori anni dopo su Moggi. Poi sono consapevole che sia impossibile far cambiare idea a te e ai tuoi compagni di tifo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Novembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Secondo voi quali sono i più grandi furti, e tra i quali scegliete il più grande, della Rubentus Football Club? Ce ne sono a bizzeffe, ma i più grandi, per voi, quali sono? Ne stilo alcuni:
> 
> -Gol di Muntari (e non mi parlate di Matri, situazione diversissima);
> -Scontro Iuliano-Ronaldo;
> ...



Il gol di Muntari è il colpo del secolo. L'emblema di tutto, il simbolo. L'evento che, tra le altre cose, ha anche certificato la bassezza umana e morale dello scommettitore.

L'epoca calciopoli fu clamorosa,non dimentico. Ma per l'appunto era un periodo mafioso certificato e evidente alla luce del sole. Qul gol di Muntari invece è avvenuto in epoca di ricostruzione juventina, quando nessuno si aspettava più cose del genere, è stato il pilastro per il nuovo dominio, quindi ancora più grave.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Novembre 2018)

Il gol di Muntari è qualcosa che va oltre la malafede, che ha accelerato in maniera importante la nostra distruzione.

Juve - Milan del 2004 invece furono 90 minuti + recupero di vergogna totale. Difficile scegliere, ma sicuramente una di queste due


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (10 Novembre 2018)

Pure una delle due Coppa dei Campioni che hanno, l'hanno bellamente rubata con un rigore dato per un fallo un metro e mezzo fuori dall'area... Ma di che parliamo...


----------



## Rivera10 (10 Novembre 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Pure una delle due Coppa dei Campioni che hanno, l'hanno bellamente rubata con un rigore dato per un fallo un metro e mezzo fuori dall'area... Ma di che parliamo...



A me fanno anche pena, in parte, questi poveracci. Il bello nello sport non e' solo la vittoria fine a se stessa, ma il plauso convinto degli avversari per aver riconosciuto la sconfitta.Invece loro raccolgono disprezzo,sdegno e accuse ogni volta.Le loro vittorie sono contrassegnate da lutti, sospetti di doping, combine,corruzione degli arbitri,etc.. Ma che lo seguono a fare il calcio se non c'e' una dimensione di reciprocita' con l'avversario?Se non puoi gioire per una vittoria che in cuor tuo sai viziata da episodi antisportivi?Se nessuno sportivamente ti stima?


----------



## fra29 (10 Novembre 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Juventus Milan del dicembre 2004(arbitro Bertini). Due rigori solari non dati al Milan. Uno per trattenuta ai danni di Crespo davanti a Buffon. Uno scandalo di partita che fu palesemente influenzata dall'arbitro di Arezzo che due anni piu' tardi finì nel tritacarne di Calciopoli. Non capisco perche' non si faccia mai menzione di quell'incontro come uno dei piu' grandi furti perpetrati dalla banda bassotti di Torino.



Io quel giorno ebbi davvero la sensazione di una “mano invisibile” che controllava il campionato.
Nulla di eclatante, ma tantissimi fischi a senso unico con la perla del contropiede fermato per un fallo a centrocampo e senza la regola del vantaggio.
Una roba schifosissima.


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Novembre 2018)

La corruzione esiste a tutti i livelli, a partire da quello politico. Per l ultras juventino medio invece il calcio è esente da questa realtà sociale. L arbitro è un essere cristallino in nessun modo inquinabile. La famiglia Agnelli è un'azienda priva di macchie. Tutta la cronaca su Moggi e soci è falsa e creata sul gossip. La Juventus è di fatto vittima di malelingue, come Berlusconi è stato povera vittima della magistratura.


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Novembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


>


Al minuto 3:00 ne ho avuto già abbastanza.
Lo scemo sono io che continuo a guardare partite (per fortuna poche)


----------



## Asso_86 (10 Novembre 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Capita spesso, se non sempre, che le squadre che vincono abbiano dei favori durante la stagione, vuoi per sudditanza, vuoi per le pressioni più o meno legali che vengono fatte su arbitri e designatori. Ti posso dire tranquillamente che nel 2004 non andai neanche a festeggiare per uno scudetto vinto più che legittimamente, ma macchiato da alcuni favori nei nostri confronti nelle ultime giornate, così come posso dirti che nel 2013 non meritavamo di andare in Champions, e dietro quella qualificazione probabilmente ci fu lo zampino sporco di galliani.
> Resto convinto che la stagione '97/'98 vada oltre ogni possibile congettura, a maggior ragione alla luce di quanto venuto fuori anni dopo su Moggi. Poi sono consapevole che sia impossibile far cambiare idea a te e ai tuoi compagni di tifo.



Secondo me sbagli a comportarti così. Gli errori fanno parte del gioco del calcio, il Milan vinse quello scudetto del 2004 con il miglior attacco e NON con la miglior difesa (caso rarissimo nella storia della Serie A). Un qualcosa di fantastico, uno scudetto che dovrebbe riempirvi di orgoglio.


Sullo scudetto del 97/98 e Moggi: Moggi viene dipinto come il mostro del calcio. Di certo non era un santo, ma se adiamo a guardare i trofei alzati in quegli anni ci troviamo pure voi e le romane. 
Ora invece la competizione è ancora più squilibrata.

Fatico a credere a partite falsate senza che sia mai circolato un euro nelle tasche degli arbitri. 
Ma questo è solo il mio pensiero.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (10 Novembre 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Juventus Milan del dicembre 2004(arbitro Bertini). Due rigori solari non dati al Milan. Uno per trattenuta ai danni di Crespo davanti a Buffon. Uno scandalo di partita che fu palesemente influenzata dall'arbitro di Arezzo che due anni piu' tardi finì nel tritacarne di Calciopoli. Non capisco perche' non si faccia mai menzione di quell'incontro come uno dei piu' grandi furti perpetrati dalla banda bassotti di Torino.



Straquoto, a pari merito con Muntari.

Certo che è dura scegliere tra decenni e decenni di ruberie clamorose alla luce del Sole.


----------



## Rivera10 (10 Novembre 2018)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Straquoto, a pari merito con Muntari.
> 
> Certo che è dura scegliere tra decenni e decenni di ruberie clamorose alla luce del Sole.



Eh eh parliamo di un secolo di prepotenza e di furti.Ci vorrebbe un libro come la Bibbia per contenerli tutti.


----------



## Asso_86 (10 Novembre 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Pure una delle due Coppa dei Campioni che hanno, l'hanno bellamente rubata con un rigore dato per un fallo un metro e mezzo fuori dall'area... Ma di che parliamo...



Quello lo ritengo un capolavoro di Platini: lancio di 70 metri con l’arbitro ancora nella nostra area


----------



## Heaven (10 Novembre 2018)

Dai sono troppo i furti per dirne uno, forse il più storico è quello di Iuliano.. ma tanto almeno uno clamoroso all’anno c’è.


----------



## Lambro (10 Novembre 2018)

Vorrei fare la voce fuori dal coro e dire, da milanista quasi 50enne, che è vero che la Juventus ha spesso condizionato gli arbitraggi, direttamente o indirettamente, ma che altrettanto vorrei dire che sono sempre stati la squadra dell'uomo piu' ricco e potente d'italia, che acquistava sempre i calciatori migliori e di conseguenza vinceva.
Quello che mi irrita più di tutto non è un singolo episodio ,certo il gol di muntari è clamoroso ma il milan si SUICIDO' da solo perdendo in casa contro una morente Fiorentina, ma dicevo quello che mi irrita è vedere sistematicamente le loro proteste furiose per QUALSIASI decisione negativa, dal fallo laterale alla punizione, accerchiano l'arbitro sono come invasati, e non vedo mai cartellini , MAI, che gli vengano sventolati per proteste.
Ricordate Bonucci l'anno scorso? me lo ricordo benissimo nelle prime giornate protestare DA SOLO veementemente dopo falli in cui veniva ammonito, dopo qualche partita capendo l'aria che tirava smise.
Alla Juve è tornato l'invasato di prima e rimane impunito il più delle volte, come il signor Chiellini che sarà un gran difensore, sarà una persona molto colta, sarà un laureato ad harvard o quello che è , ma rimane un giocatore molto falloso che miracolosamente non ha preso quasi mai rossi in vita sua.
Cmq la Juventus che comprava le mezze calzette si fece 2 settimi posti in campionato, loro vincono perchè come ho detto sopra hanno sempre avuto una grande squadra, più di ogni favore più di tutto.
To', per andargli in contro, ricordo un gol annullato ridicolmente a Platini', un gol strepitoso, in quel mitologico Argentinos jrs - Juve di coppa intercontinentale.
Di certo noi rossoneri in europa non abbiamo mai avuto santi in paradiso , MAI.
Ricordo un solo episodio un po' favorevole, un gol di Inzaghi a belgrado in leggero fuorigioco, di fronte ad una pletora clamorosa di ingiustizie arbitrali, dal gol annullato a Gullit al bernabeu (un qualcosa da ufficio inchieste questo) , dai palloni dentro di un metro o mezzo metro (belgrado e brema) per arrivare al clamoroso gol annullato a Sheva al camp nou a poco dalla fine, per non dire rigori inventati per i blaugrana (fallo su piquè prima che il corner venisse battuto, rigore) chiudendo con il rigore pazzesco non dato a Castillejo al 90esimo contro il Betis che ci potrebbe costare la qualificazione.


----------



## Cataldinho (10 Novembre 2018)

direi che ci sta tutto


----------



## Davidoff (10 Novembre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Vorrei fare la voce fuori dal coro e dire, da milanista quasi 50enne, che è vero che la Juventus ha spesso condizionato gli arbitraggi, direttamente o indirettamente, ma che altrettanto vorrei dire che sono sempre stati la squadra dell'uomo piu' ricco e potente d'italia, che acquistava sempre i calciatori migliori e di conseguenza vinceva.
> Quello che mi irrita più di tutto non è un singolo episodio ,certo il gol di muntari è clamoroso ma il milan si SUICIDO' da solo perdendo in casa contro una morente Fiorentina, ma dicevo quello che mi irrita è vedere sistematicamente le loro proteste furiose per QUALSIASI decisione negativa, dal fallo laterale alla punizione, accerchiano l'arbitro sono come invasati, e non vedo mai cartellini , MAI, che gli vengano sventolati per proteste.
> Ricordate Bonucci l'anno scorso? me lo ricordo benissimo nelle prime giornate protestare DA SOLO veementemente dopo falli in cui veniva ammonito, dopo qualche partita capendo l'aria che tirava smise.
> Alla Juve è tornato l'invasato di prima e rimane impunito il più delle volte, come il signor Chiellini che sarà un gran difensore, sarà una persona molto colta, sarà un laureato ad harvard o quello che è , ma rimane un giocatore molto falloso che miracolosamente non ha preso quasi mai rossi in vita sua.
> ...



Hanno sempre avuto squadre forti, cosa abbastanza facile quando controlli in modo diretto o indiretto l'intero mercato italiano e hai alle tue spalle la famiglia più ricca e potente d'Italia, oltre al doppio dei tifosi delle altre. L'unico modo per spezzare il loro predominio erano i presidenti-mecenati che investivano più soldi di loro, ora nemmeno quello è più possibile fare. E comunque la loro immunità ai gialli per proteste è uno dei vantaggi principali che hanno in ambito arbitrale, oggi forse quello più evidente, gli altri ormai neanche gli servono più visto che sono troppo superiori a chiunque.

Sul Milan sono d'accordo con te, faccio molta fatica a ricordare episodi clamorosi a favore nelle coppe. In campionato ogni tanto sì, i laziali ad esempio ancora dicono che lo scudetto del 99 glielo rubammo, sinceramente ero troppo piccolo per ricordare bene; di sicuro ricordo il 2012-2013 e tutti i rigori, di cui la metà esagerati, una roba ridicola. Anche il gol annullato a Pjanic due anni fa mi irritò, detesto quando succedono cose del genere.


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Novembre 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Asso_86 ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > In ogni gara di Serie A si vede di GRAN peggio, ma non fa notizia.
> ...


----------



## wildfrank (10 Novembre 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> A me fanno anche pena, in parte, questi poveracci. Il bello nello sport non e' solo la vittoria fine a se stessa, ma il plauso convinto degli avversari per aver riconosciuto la sconfitta.Invece loro raccolgono disprezzo,sdegno e accuse ogni volta.Le loro vittorie sono contrassegnate da lutti, sospetti di doping, combine,corruzione degli arbitri,etc.. Ma che lo seguono a fare il calcio se non c'e' una dimensione di reciprocita' con l'avversario?Se non puoi gioire per una vittoria che in cuor tuo sai viziata da episodi antisportivi?Se nessuno sportivamente ti stima?



È anche il mio pensiero, pari pari. Io non sopporterei di vincere sapendo di aver rubato: le volte che siamo stati favoriti da decisioni arbitrali discutibili, mi pesano nel cuore per anni....


----------



## hiei87 (10 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Secondo me sbagli a comportarti così. Gli errori fanno parte del gioco del calcio, il Milan vinse quello scudetto del 2004 con il miglior attacco e NON con la miglior difesa (caso rarissimo nella storia della Serie A). Un qualcosa di fantastico, uno scudetto che dovrebbe riempirvi di orgoglio.
> 
> 
> Sullo scudetto del 97/98 e Moggi: Moggi viene dipinto come il mostro del calcio. Di certo non era un santo, ma se adiamo a guardare i trofei alzati in quegli anni ci troviamo pure voi e le romane.
> ...



Gli anni immediatamente successivi furono quelli degli scudetti più incerti, un po' per la presenza delle famose 7 sorelle, un po' perchè il primo ciclo della juve lippiana era finito (e lo si vide anche in Europa). Comunque non voglio fare per forza troppo il complottista. Posso sforzarmi di pensare alla buona fede e al "caso" su tanti vostri favori ricevuti, ma quell'anno resta qualcosa a mio avviso di mai visto. Poi si può andare avanti all'infinito, non potrei mai farti cambiare idea.


----------



## Pitermilanista (10 Novembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Secondo voi quali sono i più grandi furti, e tra i quali scegliete il più grande, della Rubentus Football Club? Ce ne sono a bizzeffe, ma i più grandi, per voi, quali sono? Ne stilo alcuni:
> 
> -Gol di Muntari (e non mi parlate di Matri, situazione diversissima);
> -Scontro Iuliano-Ronaldo;
> ...



"Tecnicamente", e per importanza, il loro furto più grande fu il rigore nella finale col Liverpool del 1985. Caduta di Boniek almeno due metri fuori dall'area. Fu chiaramente una decisione presa per motivi di ordine pubblico, ma il fatto che abbiano nesso quella coppa vergognosa in bacheca e se ne vantino pure, la rende vieppiù odiosa. 

I furti più gravi, poi, secondo me non sono quelli a nostro danno o a danno dei nostri cugini [email protected], bensì quelli perpetrati contro i clubs che hanno storicamente vinto poco: Roma nel 1981, Fiorentina nel 1982, lo stesso Napoli l'anno scorso (se avessero perso a Milano con l'espulsione sacrosanta di Pijanic, il Napoli avrebbe vinto a Firenze senza alcun dubbio).


----------



## Asso_86 (10 Novembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Hanno sempre avuto squadre forti, cosa abbastanza facile quando controlli in modo diretto o indiretto l'intero mercato italiano e hai alle tue spalle la famiglia più ricca e potente d'Italia, oltre al doppio dei tifosi delle altre. L'unico modo per spezzare il loro predominio erano i presidenti-mecenati che investivano più soldi di loro, ora nemmeno quello è più possibile fare. E comunque la loro immunità ai gialli per proteste è uno dei vantaggi principali che hanno in ambito arbitrale, oggi forse quello più evidente, gli altri ormai neanche gli servono più visto che sono troppo superiori a chiunque.
> 
> Sul Milan sono d'accordo con te, faccio molta fatica a ricordare episodi clamorosi a favore nelle coppe. In campionato ogni tanto sì, i laziali ad esempio ancora dicono che lo scudetto del 99 glielo rubammo, sinceramente ero troppo piccolo per ricordare bene; di sicuro ricordo il 2012-2013 e tutti i rigori, di cui la metà esagerati, una roba ridicola. Anche il gol annullato a Pjanic due anni fa mi irritò, detesto quando succedono cose del genere.



Se siamo immuni ai gialli da protesta, perché Mandzukic l’hanno scorso fu espulso a Udine per aver protestato?


----------



## Asso_86 (10 Novembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> "Tecnicamente", e per importanza, il loro furto più grande fu il rigore nella finale col Liverpool del 1985. Caduta di Boniek almeno due metri fuori dall'area. Fu chiaramente una decisione presa per motivi di ordine pubblico, ma il fatto che abbiano nesso quella coppa vergognosa in bacheca e se ne vantino pure, la rende vieppiù odiosa.
> 
> I furti più gravi, poi, secondo me non sono quelli a nostro danno o a danno dei nostri cugini [email protected], bensì quelli perpetrati contro i clubs che hanno storicamente vinto poco: Roma nel 1981, Fiorentina nel 1982, lo stesso Napoli l'anno scorso (se avessero perso a Milano con l'espulsione sacrosanta di Pijanic, il Napoli avrebbe vinto a Firenze senza alcun dubbio).



A Firenze potevano vincere lo stesso e non l’hanno fatto.

La mentalità perdente del Napoli non è colpa della Juve


----------



## Asso_86 (10 Novembre 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Gli anni immediatamente successivi furono quelli degli scudetti più incerti, un po' per la presenza delle famose 7 sorelle, un po' perchè il primo ciclo della juve lippiana era finito (e lo si vide anche in Europa). Comunque non voglio fare per forza troppo il complottista. Posso sforzarmi di pensare alla buona fede e al "caso" su tanti vostri favori ricevuti, ma quell'anno resta qualcosa a mio avviso di mai visto. Poi si può andare avanti all'infinito, non potrei mai farti cambiare idea.



Che in quel campionato la Juve abbia avuto tanti e grossi favori è oggettivo, l’ho riconosciuto.

Ma da lì a pensare il solito complotto ce ne passa...


----------



## Asso_86 (10 Novembre 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> A me fanno anche pena, in parte, questi poveracci. Il bello nello sport non e' solo la vittoria fine a se stessa, ma il plauso convinto degli avversari per aver riconosciuto la sconfitta.Invece loro raccolgono disprezzo,sdegno e accuse ogni volta.Le loro vittorie sono contrassegnate da lutti, sospetti di doping, combine,corruzione degli arbitri,etc.. Ma che lo seguono a fare il calcio se non c'e' una dimensione di reciprocita' con l'avversario?Se non puoi gioire per una vittoria che in cuor tuo sai viziata da episodi antisportivi?Se nessuno sportivamente ti stima?



Sospetti di doping, combine e corruzioni di arbitri non son mai stati dimostrati.


----------



## Asso_86 (10 Novembre 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Io quel giorno ebbi davvero la sensazione di una “mano invisibile” che controllava il campionato.
> Nulla di eclatante, ma tantissimi fischi a senso unico con la perla del contropiede fermato per un fallo a centrocampo e senza la regola del vantaggio.
> Una roba schifosissima.



Guarda, su quella partita il rigore su Crespo fu clamoroso.

Ma su Kakà fermato a centrocampo perché l’arbitro ha preferito dare l’ammonizione è una roba che ci può stare perché su un campo di calcio capita spessissimo. Non mettiamo sullo stesso piano certi episodi. È la classica decisione 50 e 50, se fai correre troppo poi l’altro scampa il cartellino, se Kakà falliva l’azione magari c’era chi si lamentava della mancata sanzione.

Perché allora potrei citare la telefonata tra Meani e Collina, dove l’arbitro dice all’ex-addetto che non ha espulso Nesta per fallo da ultimo uomo su Camoranesi perché al 30esimo non poteva lasciare già il Milan in 10...


----------



## Asso_86 (10 Novembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Il Milan ai tempi era più forte del Napoli, credo che sul 2-0 la partita sarebbe stata difficilmente rimontabile per voi. A livello psicologico la sconfitta avrebbe potuto farsi sentire anche per il resto del campionato, poi chiaramente la certezza non ce l'avremo mai



Oddio. Io di quel Milan tolti Ibra e Thiago Silvia, non ricordo grandi giocatori (se non le vecchie glorie come Seedorf e Gattuso, ormai in declino). Il Napoli in casa è sempre duro da battere, e giocava con gente come Hamsik, Cavani, Pandev e Lavezzi. Mica bruscolini. La Juve in quella partita dimostro grande forza e carattere nel riacciuffarla.

Tecnicamente poi due gol li abbiamo fatti anche noi, già verso la fine del primo tempo avevate finito la benzina.

Che poi: in quel campionato nelle ultime 11 gare ne abbiamo vinte 10 e pareggiata 1.
Voi ne avete vinte 8, perse 2 e pareggiata 1.

Le ultime 11 gare han decretato che il Milan ha tenuto comunque un passo da scudetto, ma quella Juve fece qualcosa di pazzesco.


----------



## Davidoff (10 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Oddio. Io di quel Milan tolti Ibra e Thiago Silvia, non ricordo grandi giocatori (se non le vecchie glorie come Seedorf e Gattuso, ormai in declino). Il Napoli in casa è sempre duro da battere, e giocava con gente come Hamsik, Cavani, Pandev e Lavezzi. Mica bruscolini. La Juve in quella partita dimostro grande forza e carattere nel riacciuffarla.
> 
> Tecnicamente poi due gol li abbiamo fatti anche noi, già verso la fine del primo tempo avevate finito la benzina.
> 
> ...



Il Milan aveva anche Pato, Cassano, Robinho, Boateng, Nesta che a 35 anni era ancora un mostro, non proprio gli ultimi scappati di casa, il Napoli a parte il tridente d'attacco era inferiore. E non devo nemmeno starti a dire quanto sia più complicato psicologicamente risalire da 2-0 invece che da 1-0, poi magari l'avreste fatto comunque, resta un errore clamoroso in uno scontro diretto. Quell'anno mi ha solo confermato che i testa a testa con voi, vuoi per un motivo vuoi per un altro, non si possono vincere. Voi siete convinti sia solo merito della mentalità vincente, io trovo molto difficile crederlo, comunque a ognuno la sua convinzione.


----------



## Davidoff (10 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Se siamo immuni ai gialli da protesta, perché Mandzukic l’hanno scorso fu espulso a Udine per aver protestato?



Una rondine non fa primavera, da questo punto di vista gli arbitri sono molto più permissivi con voi. Bonucci ha preso più ammonizioni per proteste in un anno nel Milan che in otto da voi probabilmente...


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Novembre 2018)

Senza dubbio il rigore fuori area dell'Heysel


----------



## MGP (11 Novembre 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Lo scontro Iuliano - Ronaldo fu l'episodio rimasto nella storia, ma la stagione '97/'98 fu un qualcosa di mai visto ed inimmaginabile.
> Difficile parlarne a chi non l'ha vissuta senza passare per essere eccessivamente fazioso, ma su internet si trova ancora qualcosa che rende l'idea. Ogni partita c'era almeno un episodio, senza contare la classica immunità ai cartellini dei loro giocatori, proseguita negli anni con gente come Nedved, Vieira, Emerson, Montero e oggi Bonucci e Chiellini cui è stata concessa la licenza di uccidere.
> A livello di singolo episodio, invece, il gol di Muntari fu qualcosa che raramente (per non dire mai) si è vista ad alti livelli.



forse non hai visto il penalty dato a man city questa setimana in UCL ... queste cose con "la piu grande" e sempre una prova di subiectivita quando accade alla tua squadra.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Novembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Secondo voi quali sono i più grandi furti, e tra i quali scegliete il più grande, della Rubentus Football Club? Ce ne sono a bizzeffe, ma i più grandi, per voi, quali sono? Ne stilo alcuni:
> 
> -Gol di Muntari (e non mi parlate di Matri, situazione diversissima);
> -Scontro Iuliano-Ronaldo;
> ...



Questi sono solo quelli lampanti.
Se davvero si vuol capire il sistema juve si dovrebbero guardare le partite per intero.
Le partite si truccano fischiando falli inesistenti a centrocampo, falli di confusione e , allo stesso modo, non fischiando falli agli avversari.


----------



## Love (11 Novembre 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Juventus Milan del dicembre 2004(arbitro Bertini). Due rigori solari non dati al Milan. Uno per trattenuta ai danni di Crespo davanti a Buffon. Uno scandalo di partita che fu palesemente influenzata dall'arbitro di Arezzo che due anni piu' tardi finì nel tritacarne di Calciopoli. *Non capisco perche' non si faccia mai menzione di quell'incontro come uno dei piu' grandi furti perpetrati dalla banda bassotti di Torino*.



Se l'avessero fatto il Milan sarebbe stato assolto...e l'Inter del triplete non sarebbe mai nata.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Quello lo ritengo un capolavoro di Platini: lancio di 70 metri con l’arbitro ancora nella nostra area



Come il gol di mano di maradona?
Allora rubare è un'arte???


----------



## tifosa asRoma (11 Novembre 2018)

Catania-juve 2012 gol di bergessio regolarissimo annullato per fuorigioco dopo che tutta la panchina juve aggredì l'arbitro, e gol di vidal in fuorigioco invece convalidato,e alla fine anche un'espulsione per il Catania che finì la partita in 10, e per marotta tutto normale perché secondo lui avrebbero vinto lo stesso.


----------



## Nils (11 Novembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Senza dubbio il rigore fuori area dell'Heysel



No quello assolutamente no, la partita fù giocata solo una questione di ordine pubblico,
la partita doveva essere sospesa e dato il 2-0 a tavolino alla Juve, 
è ovvio che sarebbe stata fatta vincere a ogni costo, ci mancava altro...
poi decidi tu a secondo della tua sensibilità, se sia stato un fatto fortunato o sfortunato che la Juve e i suoi tifosi abbiano incontrato una squadra con degli animali come sostenitori.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Sospetti di doping, combine e corruzioni di arbitri non son mai stati dimostrati.



Col doping avete solo confuso ad hoc il tutto trasformando il doping in un controversa discussione sul confine tra terapia e 'abuso di farmaci'.
Quei giocatori della juve prendevano come se fosse acqua fresca, tra le altre cose, il samyr.
Sai cosa è il samyr???
Lo spogliatoio della juve era una farmacia.
Un ragazzo giovane, forte e in buona salute non ha bisogno di farmaci per giocare a calcio nemmeno da professionista.


----------



## hiei87 (11 Novembre 2018)

MGP ha scritto:


> forse non hai visto il penalty dato a man city questa setimana in UCL ... queste cose con "la piu grande" e sempre una prova di subiectivita quando accade alla tua squadra.



Quando dico "a quei livelli", intendo al livello di partite decisive per la conquista di un trofeo. Quella del City era una partita di girone finita 6 a 0, per cui quel rigore è stato quasi ininfluente.
In ogni caso il fatto che ogni tanto si veda qualche errore clamoroso non sminuisce la gravità di un gol non dato con palla dentro di un metro in una partita decisiva per lo scudetto.


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Novembre 2018)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Catania-juve 2012 gol di bergessio regolarissimo annullato per fuorigioco dopo che tutta la panchina juve aggredì l'arbitro, e gol di vidal in fuorigioco invece convalidato,e alla fine anche un'espulsione per il Catania che finì la partita in 10, e per marotta tutto normale *perché secondo lui avrebbero vinto lo stesso.*



La verità è che in un anno i favori ed i torti si equilibrano, no? Frase da gobbo medio pre-calciopoli.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Novembre 2018)

Quello di stasera


----------



## MGP (11 Novembre 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Quando dico "a quei livelli", intendo al livello di partite decisive per la conquista di un trofeo. Quella del City era una partita di girone finita 6 a 0, per cui quel rigore è stato quasi ininfluente.
> In ogni caso il fatto che ogni tanto si veda qualche errore clamoroso non sminuisce la gravità di un gol non dato con palla dentro di un metro in una partita decisiva per lo scudetto.



si, ma lo errore e lo steso, un arbitro che vede male puo capitare in ogni partita e ogni situazione possibile, puo essere un falo a centrocampo visto male o puo essere un goal di 1 metro, la errore e la stesa ... solo le ripercursioni sono diverse.
sono sicuro che anche tu hai fato errori nella vita che non puoi spiegare.

io ho fato una qualche setimane fa e dopo stato per 5 minute cercare di spegar'mi com'e stato possibile, tutte le pianete si sono state aliniate per fare quel errore e per me non c'e stato nessuna spiegazione razionale, e tutto stato una decisione del hazardo.

se le errori sono intenzionate o no e un'altra storia


----------



## hiei87 (11 Novembre 2018)

MGP ha scritto:


> si, ma lo errore e lo steso, un arbitro che vede male puo capitare in ogni partita e ogni situazione possibile, puo essere un falo a centrocampo visto male o puo essere un goal di 1 metro, la errore e la stesa ... solo le ripercursioni sono diverse.
> sono sicuro che anche tu hai fato errori nella vita che non puoi spiegare.
> 
> io ho fato una qualche setimane fa e dopo stato per 5 minute cercare di spegar'mi com'e stato possibile, tutte le pianete si sono state aliniate per fare quel errore e per me non c'e stato nessuna spiegazione razionale, e tutto stato una decisione del hazardo.
> ...



Lo so, ma con loro di mezzo, viene da pensar male, perchè ci sono dietro anni ed anni di errori a loro favore sempre in momenti decisivi e quasi mai contro.
Poi, come ho detto prima, su quella stagione, episodio di Muntari a parte, posso al massimo dubitare, perchè tutto sommato meritarono lo scudetto e gli errori nel corso del campionato furono da tutte e due le parti.


----------



## Asso_86 (11 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Col doping avete solo confuso ad hoc il tutto trasformando il doping in un controversa discussione sul confine tra terapia e 'abuso di farmaci'.
> Quei giocatori della juve prendevano come se fosse acqua fresca, tra le altre cose, il samyr.
> Sai cosa è il samyr???
> Lo spogliatoio della juve era una farmacia.
> Un ragazzo giovane, forte e in buona salute non ha bisogno di farmaci per giocare a calcio nemmeno da professionista.




No non è stato trasformato niente, la Cassazione sancisce la completa infondatezza sull’uso di sostanze dopanti come l’EPO.


Ogni spogliatoio era una farmacia, o credi che solo la Juve facesse uso di farmaci leciti?


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Sospetti di doping, combine e corruzioni di arbitri non son mai stati dimostrati.



Siete andati in serie B per avere manipolato dei campionati con il vostro avvocato reo confesso. E per quanto riguarda il doping e' stato acclarato che l'uso massivo di farmaci si configurava come una pratica illegale analoga al doping. Va bene che riuscite a negare l'evidenza sui campi di calcio ma non cominciate anche a riscrivervi le sentenze a vostro piacimento.


----------



## Asso_86 (11 Novembre 2018)

Sto vedendo Atalanta-Inter

Fosse successo a noi ciò che sta succedendo all’Inter, partirebbero le interrogazioni parlamentari


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> No non è stato trasformato niente, la Cassazione sancisce la completa infondatezza sull’uso di sostanze dopanti come l’EPO.
> 
> 
> Ogni spogliatoio era una farmacia, o credi che solo la Juve facesse uso di farmaci leciti?



L'epo non è stato dimostrato.
Io ti ho parlato del samyr,tra gli altri, antidepressivo. Usato per stessa ammissione dei calciatori.
No , non allargare il discorso ad altri clubs perchè VOI siete stati indagati e non altri. I vostri atleti facevano le flebo e abusavano di farmaci.
Poi alla fine , ti ripeto, il doping è sconfinato in abuso di farmaci grazie alla vostra difesa ed è diventata una questione etica più che altro.
Diversi vostri tesserati hanno avuto problemi di depressione, guarda un pò???!!!
Il samyr per giocare a calcio. Roba indegna.


----------



## Asso_86 (11 Novembre 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Siete andati in serie B per avere manipolato dei campionati con il vostro avvocato reo confesso. E per quanto riguarda il doping e' stato acclarato che l'uso massivo di farmaci si configurava come una pratica illegale analoga al doping. Va bene che riuscite a negare l'evidenza sui campi di calcio ma non cominciate anche a riscrivervi le sentenze a vostro piacimento.



1) In B su teoremi mai dimostrati. Io non posso credere ad un sistema che faceva i comodi di uno senza che questo abbia scucito un euro. 

Opinione mia.

2) In realtà non è stato acclarato niente: il TAS di Losanna decretó nel 2005 che i trofei vinti dalla Juve non potevano essere revocati per aver fatto uso di sostanze lecite.


----------



## Asso_86 (11 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'epo non è stato dimostrato.
> Io ti ho parlato del samyr, antidepressivo.
> No , non allargare il discorso ad altri clubs perchè VOI siete stati indagati e non altri. I vostri atleti facevano le flebo e abusavano di farmaci.
> Poi alla fine , ti ripeto, il doping è sconfinato il abuso di farmaci ed è diventata una questione etica più che altro.
> Diversi vostri tesserati hanno avuto problemi di depressione, guarda un pò???!!!



In realtà no: all’epoca Guariniello fece partire indagini analoghe in tutta Italia e trovarono le stesse sostanze (in quantità pure superiori) negli armadietti di Torino, Parma e Roma.

Ora, è vero che poi avrebbero dovuto pensarci altre procure ad indagare, ma per difetto di giurisdizione ci siamo finiti solo noi nel tritacarne.

In questo bailamme c’è stata la sentenza sportiva del TAS che mette la parola fine (in quanto ifarmaci furono leciti e addirittura diffusi tra i club). Poi c’è la giustizia ordinaria che ha escluso l’uso di qualsiasi sostanza dopante (ed è l’unica cosa che conta), e poi una prescrizione sull’uso di farmaci off-label, che tuttavia non si chiariva se tale utilizzo potesse provocare una frode, poiché sarebbe servito un nuovo processo per stabilirlo.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> In realtà no: all’epoca Guariniello fece partire indagini analoghe in tutta Italia e trovarono le stesse sostanze (in quantità pure superiori) negli armadietti di Torino, Parma e Roma.
> 
> Ora, è vero che poi avrebbero dovuto pensarci altre procure ad indagare, ma per difetto di giurisdizione ci siamo finiti solo noi nel tritacarne.
> 
> In questo bailamme c’è stata la sentenza sportiva del TAS che mette la parola fine (in quanto ifarmaci furono leciti e addirittura diffusi tra i club). Poi c’è la giustizia ordinaria che ha escluso l’uso di qualsiasi sostanza dopante (ed è l’unica cosa che conta), e poi una prescrizione sull’uso di farmaci off-label, che tuttavia non si chiariva se tale utilizzo potesse provocare una frode, poiché sarebbe servito un nuovo processo per stabilirlo.



Lascia stare ciò che è lecito o meno e fanne una questione solo etica. Non ti fissare sul 'doping' che dice molto ma non tutto.
Un antidepressivo per un calciatore. Ma che roba immonda è???
Una vergogna.
Non ti faccio nomi perchè tanto li sai di vostri tesserati che sono caduti e hanno combattuto la depressione.


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> 1) In B su teoremi mai dimostrati. Io non posso credere ad un sistema che faceva i comodi di uno senza che questo abbia scucito un euro.
> 
> Opinione mia.
> 
> 2) In realtà non è stato acclarato niente: il TAS di Losanna decretó nel 2005 che i trofei vinti dalla Juve non potevano essere revocati per aver fatto uso di sostanze lecite.



B su teoremi non dimostrati?? Zaccone, il vostro avvocato difensore, dichiaro' che la vostra situazione era da C e che,testuali parole, la B per la societa' Juventus era "una pena congrua". 

Per quanto riguarda l'abuso di farmaci siete stati condannati con sentenza passata in giudicato. Il Tas semplicemente non aveva gli strumenti per annullare le vostre" vittorie".

Fossi in te eviterei di continuare perche' ti stai coprendo di ridicolo. Quando dico che mi fate pena, lo dico con sincerita', ma evita di abusare della pazienza del tuo interlocutore sproloquiando.


----------



## Asso_86 (11 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lascia stare ciò che è lecito o meno e fanne una questione solo etica. Non ti fissare sul 'doping' che dice molto ma non tutto.
> Un antidepressivo per un calciatore. Ma che roba immonda è???
> Una vergogna.
> Non ti faccio nomi perchè tanto li sai di vostri tesserati che sono caduti e hanno combattuto la depressione.



Su cosa devo fissarmi? Era una pratica diffusissima, ma non era illecita, stop.

Non facciamo dell’ipocrisia.


----------



## Asso_86 (11 Novembre 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> B su teoremi non dimostrati?? Zaccone, il vostro avvocato difensore, dichiaro' che la vostra situazione era da C e che,testuali parole, la B per la societa' Juventus era "una pena congrua".



Zaccone si è basato vedendo le altre richieste del procuratore verso Milan, Lazio e Fiorentina.

Poi si è fregato, perché difficilmente sarebbe stata affibbiata la C se Zaccone avesse chiesto l’assoluzione



> Per quanto riguarda l'abuso di farmaci siete stati condannati con sentenza passata in giudicato. Il Tas semplicemente non aveva gli strumenti per annullare le vostre" vittorie".
> 
> Fossi in te eviterei di continuare perche' ti stai coprendo di ridicolo. Quando dico che mi fate pena, lo dico con sincerita', ma evita di abusare della pazienza del tuo interlocutore sproloquiando.



No, mi spiace ma sui fatti oggettivi non si può fare confusione mi dispiace.

La Cassazione annulla senza rinvio la sentenza per sopravvenuta prescrizione, ma non c’è nessuna condanna perché in Appello si sarebbe dovuto ricelebrare di nuovo il processo sotto la nuova accusa di frode sportiva.

Il TAS aveva gli strumenti eccome per annullarci le vittorie, essendo l’organo supremo giuridico dello sport. E ha chiaramente sancito che quei trofei non potevano essere ritirati per l’uso di farmaci leciti.

La Cassazione invece assolve con formula piena Giraudo e Agricola da ogni accusa di uso di sostanze dopanti (che poi è l’unica cosa che contava).


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Su cosa devo fissarmi? Era una pratica diffusissima, ma non era illecita, stop.
> 
> Non facciamo dell’ipocrisia.



Ne stai facendo solo una questione su ciò che si può fare e cosa non si può fare , ti sei fissato sul lecito o non-lecito, che poi non è altro che la tattica difensiva usata dalla juve per respingere le accuse di doping e far sconfinare la questione in un dibattito dal quale non se ne esce mai e cioè terapia o abuso di farmaci?
Per te è normale un ragazzo giovane e sano assume una flebo nel pre gara o nell'intervallo ?
E' normale che per migliorare la concentrazione si assuma un anti depressivo?
E' normale che per recuperare dalla fatica si assuma il voltaren?
E potrei continuare a lungo.
A mio parere non è etico e non è normale.
E se dei vostri tesserati hanno avuto problemi di depressione durante la carriera o a fine carriera qualche collegamento ovvio lo faccio eccome.
Non sono ipocrita ma escludo categoricamente che al milan si prendessero farmaci come fossero caramelle.
Sarà stata pratica comune e diffusa per voi.


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Zaccone si è basato vedendo le altre richieste del procuratore verso Milan, Lazio e Fiorentina.
> 
> Poi si è fregato, perché difficilmente sarebbe stata affibbiata la C se Zaccone avesse chiesto l’assoluzione
> 
> ...



Ahahaha ma sei davvero ridicolo...Zaccone si era basato sulle richieste degli altri? Ahahahaha per qualsiasi motivo abbia detto o fatto quello che e' stato Zaccone ha certificato agli occhi del mondo intero che la Juventus F.C e' una squadra di ladri.
Per quanto riguarda la sentenza annullata per la prescrizione ma davvero ti attacchi a queste cose?
Siete veramente senza vergogna.


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ne stai facendo solo una questione su ciò che si può fare e cosa non si può fare , ti sei fissato sul lecito o non-lecito, che poi non è altro che la tattica difensiva usata dalla juve per respingere le accuse di doping e far sconfinare la questione in un dibattito dal quale non se ne esce mai e cioè terapia o abuso di farmaci?
> Per te è normale un ragazzo giovane e sano assume una flebo nel pre gara o nell'intervallo ?
> E' normale che per migliorare la concentrazione si assuma un anti depressivo?
> E' normale che per recuperare dalla fatica si assuma il voltaren?
> ...



Ma davvero vuoi parlare di etica con questa gente??Ti invidio Diavolo. Sei davvero un puro di cuore.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Novembre 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma davvero vuoi parlare di etica con questa gente??Ti invidio Diavolo. Sei davvero un puro di cuore.



Sono milanista


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sono milanista



Amico mio,te lo dico come se ci conoscessimo personalmente e a prescindere dalla comune fede calcistica. Questa gente(intendo gli juventini) l'etica nello sport non la conoscono, altrimenti non cercherebbero di mettere la foglia di fico sempre e in qualsiasi momento di fronte agli scandali che hanno combinato in un secolo di storia. E' fiato sprecato discutere con loro perche' per loro:vincere non e' la cosa piu' importante,e' l'unica cosa che conta. Da questo assioma a cascata derivano le inevitabili conseguenze:doping,corruzione,combine e chi piu' ne ha piu' ne metta.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Novembre 2018)

Direi che citate la partita col Liverpool ed il famoso rigore sia ingiusto ed irrispettoso per tutte quelle morti. E' stata una partita che forse sarebbe meglio manco commentare per quelle che è successo quel giorno.


----------



## Asso_86 (11 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ne stai facendo solo una questione su ciò che si può fare e cosa non si può fare , ti sei fissato sul lecito o non-lecito, che poi non è altro che la tattica difensiva usata dalla juve per respingere le accuse di doping e far sconfinare la questione in un dibattito dal quale non se ne esce mai e cioè terapia o abuso di farmaci?
> Per te è normale un ragazzo giovane e sano assume una flebo nel pre gara o nell'intervallo ?
> E' normale che per migliorare la concentrazione si assuma un anti depressivo?
> E' normale che per recuperare dalla fatica si assuma il voltaren?
> ...



1) Il profilo di sicurezza del Samyr e le sue caratteristiche farmacologiche non provocano né danni a breve o lungo termine per gli sportivi (il farmaco può perfino essere utilizzato dalle donne in stato di gravidanza), né miglioramento della performance atletica. La sostanza, inoltre, non è inserita nelle liste CIO.

L’utilizzo del samyr a detta di Agricola aveva solo lo scopo di lenire l’indolenzimento delle articolazioni e permettere un miglior recupero.
Il samyr ha molte altre funzioni oltre all’essere un antidepressivo.

2) Quali giocatori hanno avuto stati depressivi dopo la fine della carriera? Mi viene in mente solo Pessotto, ma quante persone nel mondo vengono colte da questo male terribile? 

È come dire che Picchi o Facchetti siano morti perché Herrera metteva loro le anfetamine nel caffè

3) Io non voglio fare insinuazioni sul Milan, ma negli anni ‘90 ci son state molte testimonianze di giocatori a cui venivano somministrati farmaci e vitamine in via endovenosa: da Almeyda alla Lazio a Georgatos all’Inter, fino a Cannavaro in cui circoló il famoso filmato prima della finale di UEFA col Parma in cui il medico sociale gli somministra via endovena chissà cosa.

4) Concludo dicendo che puoi pensarla come vuoi, ma è un dato oggettivo che NESSUNA delle sostanze trovate negli armadietti della Juve servissero a incrementare le prestazioni sportive (motivo per cui il TAS ha decretato le nostre vittorie legittime).


----------



## Asso_86 (11 Novembre 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ahahaha ma sei davvero ridicolo...Zaccone si era basato sulle richieste degli altri? Ahahahaha per qualsiasi motivo abbia detto o fatto quello che e' stato Zaccone ha certificato agli occhi del mondo intero che la Juventus F.C e' una squadra di ladri.
> Per quanto riguarda la sentenza annullata per la prescrizione ma davvero ti attacchi a queste cose?
> Siete veramente senza vergogna.



Zaccone ha fatto solo quello per cui era stato mandato per fare


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Novembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Direi che citate la partita col Liverpool ed il famoso rigore sia ingiusto ed irrispettoso per tutte quelle morti. E' stata una partita che forse sarebbe meglio manco commentare per quelle che è successo quel giorno.



Ma finiamola con questa retorica buonista da quattro soldi. A vantarsi di quella coppa e ad esporla in bacheca sono loro mica il vattelapesca football club.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Novembre 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Amico mio,te lo dico come se ci conoscessimo personalmente e a prescindere dalla comune fede calcistica. Questa gente(intendo gli juventini) l'etica nello sport non la conoscono, altrimenti non cercherebbero di mettere la foglia di fico sempre e in qualsiasi momento di fronte agli scandali che hanno combinato in un secolo di storia. E' fiato sprecato discutere con loro perche' per loro:vincere non e' la cosa piu' importante,e' l'unica cosa che conta. Da questo assioma a cascata derivano le inevitabili conseguenze:doping,corruzione,combine e chi piu' ne ha piu' ne metta.



Ne sono consapevole però abbiamo una sola arma per annullare ogni loro tentativo di cancellare i fatti e cioè riportarli SEMPRE.
Si attaccano alle sentenze interpretandole a modo loro riappropiandosi anche di ciò che è stato loro sottratto come gli scudetti revocati.
Sta attento che ci fregano pure la champions del 2003.


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Zaccone ha fatto solo quello per cui era stato mandato per fare



Cioe', il suo lavoro di avvocato per voi?Mi auguro che nella tua vita di ogni giorno tu svesta i panni da tifoso juventino e abbia una morale quanto meno passabile,altrimenti c'e' solo da compatirti per quello che dici.


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ne sono consapevole però abbiamo una sola arma per annullare ogni loro tentativo di cancellare i fatti e cioè riportarli SEMPRE.
> Si attaccano alle sentenze interpretandole a modo loro riappropiandosi anche di ciò che è stato loro sottratto come gli scudetti revocati.
> Sta attento che ci fregano pure la champions del 2003.



Nemmeno in un aula di tribunale con una giuria e un giudice comprati da loro riuscirebbero a vincerla,semplicemente perche' in Europa non sono nessuno.


----------



## Asso_86 (11 Novembre 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Cioe', il suo lavoro di avvocato per voi?Mi auguro che nella tua vita di ogni giorno tu svesta i panni da tifoso juventino e abbia una morale quanto meno passabile,altrimenti c'e' solo da compatirti per quello che dici.



Quel periodo è stato segnato da lotte interne alla famiglia, e tra queste c’era necessità di far fuori il ramo Umbertiano, e tra questi facevano parte Giraudo e Moggi.

La società era d’accordo con la serie B sin dal principio, Zaccone ha fatto solo ciò per cui era stato pagato. Lo dimostra anche il fatto che è saltato all’ultimo giorno il ricorso al TAR, che di fatto avrebbe mandato nel caos i campionati perché il processo sportivo era palesemente manomesso da vizi di forma mostruosi (voluti dal commissario straordinario Guido Rossi).


----------



## BlackAndWhite (11 Novembre 2018)

Nei ultimi 8 anni il Milan ha vinto contro la Juventus solo 2 volte.
1: Gol regolare di Pjanic anullato.
2: Rigore per il Milan con Isla che la tocca con spalla.
Nella partita per il rigore si De Sciglio si ricorda solo quell rigore ( che si puo dare perche la mano e aperta). Nesuno parla che manca un rigore sacrosanto su Dybala e il gol del Milan che era offside.

Pero la Juve ruba..


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Quel periodo è stato segnato da lotte interne alla famiglia, e tra queste c’era necessità di far fuori il ramo Umbertiano, e tra questi facevano parte Giraudo e Moggi.
> 
> La società era d’accordo con la serie B sin dal principio, Zaccone ha fatto solo ciò per cui era stato pagato. Lo dimostra anche il fatto che è saltato all’ultimo giorno il ricorso al TAR, che di fatto avrebbe mandato nel caos i campionati perché il processo sportivo era palesemente manomesso da vizi di forma mostruosi (voluti dal commissario straordinario Guido Rossi).



Senti asso la capisci la differenza tra una "verita'" processuale e una tua ricostruzione opinabile della faida interna della piu' grande famigghia mafiosa del mondo?Di vero,autentico e sentito con le mie orecchie c'e' il vostro avvocato che in tribunale alza le mani e chiede clemenza autoaccusandosi(vi). Dall'altra ci sono le tue(vostre) chiacchiere da bar. A chi crederebbe secondo te un marziano che capitasse sulla terra, ignaro di tutto?


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Novembre 2018)

BlackAndWhite ha scritto:


> Nei ultimi 8 anni il Milan ha vinto contro la Juventus solo 2 volte.
> 1: Gol regolare di Pjanic anullato.
> 2: Rigore per il Milan con Isla che la tocca con spalla.
> Nella partita per il rigore si De Sciglio si ricorda solo quell rigore ( che si puo dare perche la mano e aperta). Nesuno parla che manca un rigore sacrosanto su Dybala e il gol del Milan che era offside.
> ...



Qui caro bassotto si parla dei campionati di una volta (non questi tornei a cui assistiamo da qualche anno dove siete chiaramente superiori) giocati sul filo di lana con squadre alla vostra altezza e che in un modo o in un altro voi avete vinto in maniera davvero "dubbia" ed uso un eufemismo per non dire altro. Smettila di intorbidire le acque prendendo ad esempio di sfavori a vostro carico partite che ai fini del risultato finale di un torneo non contavano proprio nulla.


----------



## Asso_86 (11 Novembre 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Senti asso la capisci la differenza tra una "verita'" processuale e una tua ricostruzione opinabile della faida interna della piu' grande famigghia mafiosa del mondo?Di vero,autentico e sentito con le mie orecchie c'e' il vostro avvocato che in tribunale alza le mani e chiede clemenza autoaccusandosi(vi). Dall'altra ci sono le tue(vostre) chiacchiere da bar. A chi crederebbe secondo te un marziano che capitasse sulla terra, ignaro di tutto?



1) È ovvio che non è mia intenzione mistificare la verità processuale.

Poi però c’è anche una verità storica da interpretare. 

2) Se un marziano scendesse sulla Terra, e verrebbe a sapere che Moggi comandasse il calcio senza scucire un euro e con tutti gli arbitri assolti, credo che qualche dubbio gli possa pure venire.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Novembre 2018)

BlackAndWhite ha scritto:


> Nei ultimi 8 anni il Milan ha vinto contro la Juventus solo 2 volte.
> 1: Gol regolare di Pjanic anullato.
> 2: Rigore per il Milan con Isla che la tocca con spalla.
> Nella partita per il rigore si De Sciglio si ricorda solo quell rigore ( che si puo dare perche la mano e aperta). Nesuno parla che manca un rigore sacrosanto su Dybala e il gol del Milan che era offside.
> ...



l'eccezione che conferma la regola. Siete dei ladri.


----------



## Asso_86 (11 Novembre 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Qui caro bassotto si parla dei campionati di una volta (non questi tornei a cui assistiamo da qualche anno dove siete chiaramente superiori) giocati sul filo di lana con squadre alla vostra altezza e che in un modo o in un altro voi avete vinto in maniera davvero "dubbia" ed uso un eufemismo per non dire altro. Smettila di intorbidire le acque prendendo ad esempio di sfavori a vostro carico partite che ai fini del risultato finale di un torneo non contavano proprio nulla.



Sul filo di lana abbiamo perso lo scudetto del 2000 e del 2001.


----------



## BlackAndWhite (11 Novembre 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Qui caro bassotto si parla dei campionati di una volta (non questi tornei a cui assistiamo da qualche anno dove siete chiaramente superiori) giocati sul filo di lana con squadre alla vostra altezza e che in un modo o in un altro voi avete vinto in maniera davvero "dubbia" ed uso un eufemismo per non dire altro. Smettila di intorbidire le acque prendendo ad esempio di sfavori a vostro carico partite che ai fini del risultato finale di un torneo non contavano proprio nulla.



Il problema e chi si parla solo per i favori che ha ricevuto la juve.

Solo io ricordo nel 2013 che il Milan ha rubato il posto in Champions League alla Fiorentina?

Anche il Milan e stato parte del calciopoli dove gli hanno tolto 8 punti.

No?


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> 1) È ovvio che non è mia intenzione mistificare la verità processuale.
> 
> Poi però c’è anche una verità storica da interpretare.
> 
> 2) Se un marziano scendesse sulla Terra, e verrebbe a sapere che Moggi comandasse il calcio senza scucire un euro e con tutti gli arbitri assolti, credo che qualche dubbio gli possa pure venire.



Magari se gli viene, se le fa passare con tutte le circostanze processuali a vostro carico:schede svizzere, conversazioni intercettate ,biglietti per le partite e soggiorni in vacanza agli arbitri?etc etc. Devo ricordartelo io che il codice di diritto sportivo e' inquisitorio e che l'assenza del malloppo non costituisce una prova a vostro discarico? Quando finimmo in B nel 80 travolti dal calcio scommesse i soldi non vennero mai rintracciati ma nessuno fiato' sulla equita' della sentenza. Esatto, quello stesso scandalo che stava per trascinare voi in B se non aveste avuto le spalle "coperte".


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Novembre 2018)

BlackAndWhite ha scritto:


> Il problema e chi si parla solo per i favori che ha ricevuto la juve.
> 
> Solo io ricordo nel 2013 che il Milan ha rubato il posto in Champions League alla Fiorentina?
> 
> ...



Il Milan secondo l'impianto accusatorio di Borrelli( ma guarda un po') era l'artefice di un contro sistema che ci vedeva perdere gli scudetti pur essendo la squadra piu' forte d'Europa e arrivando su 5 anni a vincere due coppe dei campioni,disputare 3 finali, una semifinale e un quarto.Bel sistema davvero...


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Sul filo di lana abbiamo perso lo scudetto del 2000 e del 2001.



Wow...


----------



## Asso_86 (11 Novembre 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Magari se gli viene, se le fa passare con tutte le circostanze processuali a vostro carico:schede svizzere, conversazioni intercettate ,biglietti per le partite e soggiorni in vacanza agli arbitri?



1) Schede svizzere: il processo ha stabilito nessuno degli arbitri (eccetto De Santis) ne fosse in possesso

2) Sulle conversazioni intercettate c’è tanto fumo e poco arrosto. Non belle conversazioni, ma c’era pure chi si spinse più in là di Moggi al telefono. 

3) Biglietti per le partite e soggiorni vacanza erano cose lecite e consentite, regolamentate dalla Federazione e concesse da tutti i club.

O vuoi credere che la Moggi è riuscito a mettere su un sistema diabolico regalando biglietti e soggiorni?

Eddai 



> Devo ricordartelo io che il codice di diritto sportivo e' inquisitorio e che l'assenza del malloppo non costituisce una prova a vostro discarico? Quando finimmo in B nel 80 travolti dal calcio scommesse i soldi non vennero mai rintracciati ma nessuno fiato' sulla equita' della sentenza. Esatto, quello stesso scandalo che stava per trascinare voi in B se non aveste avuto le spalle "coperte".



Non è proprio così: il codice sportivo non è inquisitorio, è una leggenda metropolitana. Semplicemente nel CGS non si deve per forza andare al di là di ogni ragionevole dubbio, ma c’è bisogno comunque che gli indizi siano “gravi e discordanti”


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Novembre 2018)

Che amarezza questi commenti.

Ci sono due categorie di tifosi juventini: chi è degno di rispetto (pochi) e chi mistifica la realtà e giustifica l'ingiustificabili.

Grazie a Dio conosco alcuni ragazzi juventini che riconoscono tutte le mafiate fatte e se ne scusano sinceramente.
Uno di loro addiritturà rifiutò di esultare allo scudo del 2012 perchè confessò di vergognarsene.
Uno juventino sportivo ha solo da vergognarsi sinceramente dello schifo che è diventata la sua squadra negli ultimi anni a livello etico, specie in epoca Calciopoli.

Poi invece arriva chi si permette addirittura di voler discutere e giustificare le indubbie ladrate che fate da anni e anni.
Quelli a cui basta riempirsi la bocca di scudetti mai vinti e vittorie inutili, conquistate senza gadagnare un minimo di rispetto sul campo.
Invece di stare solo a baciarvi i gomiti per non essere stati RADIATI come avreste meritato.
Siete senza vergogna. Ma la ruota girerà, vedrete.
E quanto riderò allora, non ne avete idea.


----------



## Asso_86 (11 Novembre 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Il Milan secondo l'impianto accusatorio di Borrelli( ma guarda un po') era l'artefice di un contro sistema che ci vedeva perdere gli scudetti pur essendo la squadra piu' forte d'Europa e arrivando su 5 anni a vincere due coppe dei campioni,disputare 3 finali, una semifinale e un quarto.Bel sistema davvero...



Io a questi teoremi non ho mai creduto: sistema, contro-sistema....

Per me la verità era più semplice: la Federazione era stufa di vedere presidenti e dirigenti lamentarsi su tv e giornali, e ha consentito di consegnare i numeri di telefono dei due designatori ai club (c’è la circolare di agosto 2004 che lo dimostra), in modo da poter fare tutto internamente, senza seminare zizzania sui giornali.
Dalle telefonate si evince che i designatori acconsentivano a tutti i dirigenti, ma alla fine facevano di testa loro.

Poi ovvio che una volta uscite le intercettazioni i tifosi si scandalizzano.

Questo è il mio pensiero ovviamente


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> 1) Schede svizzere: il processo ha stabilito nessuno degli arbitri (eccetto De Santis) ne fosse in possesso
> 
> 2) Sulle conversazioni intercettate c’è tanto fumo e poco arrosto. Non belle conversazioni, ma c’era pure chi si spinse più in là di Moggi al telefono.
> 
> ...



Nel codice di diritto sportivo l'onere della prova e' invertito a carico dell'accusato e bastano, come hai detto tu stesso, degli indizi gravi.Questi indizi c'erano e voi immacolati siete andati a fare un giro nel purgatorio della B.


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Io a questi teoremi non ho mai creduto: sistema, contro-sistema....
> 
> Per me la verità era più semplice: la Federazione era stufa di vedere presidenti e dirigenti lamentarsi su tv e giornali, e ha consentito di consegnare i numeri di telefono dei due designatori ai club (c’è la circolare di agosto 2004 che lo dimostra), in modo da poter fare tutto internamente, senza seminare zizzania sui giornali.
> Dalle telefonate si evince che i designatori acconsentivano a tutti i dirigenti, ma alla fine facevano di testa loro.
> ...



Be',a me sembra dalle telefonate che il Moggi sia soddisfatto delle designazioni arbitrali. Che abbia un' influenza notevole presso i designatori e che abbia rapporti particolari con diversi arbitri, non ultimo Bertini di Arezzo che dirige una delle partite piu' scandalose che io abbia mai potuto vedere, lo Juventus Milan del dicembre 2004 di cui parlo ad inizio topic. Se 2+2 fa 4...


----------



## Asso_86 (11 Novembre 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Nel codice di diritto sportivo l'onere della prova e' invertito a carico dell'accusato e bastano, come hai detto tu stesso, degli indizi gravi.Questi indizi c'erano e voi immacolati siete andati a fare un giro nel purgatorio della B.



Gli indizi ebbero una certa valenza perché avevano nascosto tutte le altre intercettazioni, così da far passare il teorema che solo Moggi avesse un rapporto telefonico esclusivo coi designatori (cruciale per far passare una manciata di articoli 1 in un articolo 6).

Per truccare e comprare arbitri servono soldi, denaro. Senza quello non resta in piedi nulla, tant’è che son stati assolti quasi tutti (eccetto De Santis). Ma si sa, come disse Sandulli il “sentimento popolare” aveva ormai inciso.


----------



## Pitermilanista (11 Novembre 2018)

BlackAndWhite ha scritto:


> Il problema e chi si parla solo per i favori che ha ricevuto la juve.
> 
> Solo io ricordo nel 2013 che il Milan ha rubato il posto in Champions League alla Fiorentina?
> 
> ...



Ti dò un consiglio: studia. Studia la storia del calcio italiano, poi torna qua.
Studia il caso Agnelli presidente di Federazione nei primi anni 60,Angelo Moratti che schierò la primavera, 9-1 risultato finale.
Studia le proteste di Giannino Rivera nel 1972, squalifica di 5 giornate. 
Rocco espuso a Roma nel 1973 per il disgusto.
La partita venduta dalla Roma alla Juve all'ultima giornata del 1973 (quella della famosa Fatal Verona), come poi confermato dallo stesso Anzalone, presidente della Roma.
Studiati il fatto che Cruciani, testimone chiave del processo scommesse del 1980, non so presentò in aula qua do il dibattimento rigurdaba Bologna-Juve, chiaro caso di combine. Pagarono Milan e Lazio, la Juventus sarebbe dovuta retrocedere.
Studiati Juve-Roma del 1981, scontro scudetto con gol annullato a Turone.
Studiati l'ultima giornata del campionato 1981/82: Catanzaro-Juve 0-1, rigore dubbio di Brady. Cagliari-Fiorentina 0-0, goal regolarissimo di Graziani annullato.
Studiati le 60 telefonate tra Bertini e Moggi prima di Juve-Milan del dicembre 2004, scontro scudetto decisivo.
Studiati il processo di Agricola, e i mascelloni sproporzionati e spaventosi di Peruzzi e Del Piero.
Studiati due goals entrati di un metro (Udinese e Empoli) e non assegnati, nello stesso campionato. Il campionato del rigore più clamoroso non concesso bella storia, quello di Juliano su Ronaldo. 
Studiati un goal entrato di un metro e mezzo e non concesso, in uno scontro diretto decisivo, l'episodio che ha dato il via al vostro ciclo attuale. 

Studia, studia, poi torna.


----------



## Asso_86 (11 Novembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Ti dò un consiglio: studia. Studia la storia del calcio italiano, poi torna qua.
> Studia il caso Agnelli presidente di Federazione nei primi anni 60,Angelo Moratti che schierò la primavera, 9-1 risultato finale.
> Studia le proteste di Giannino Rivera nel 1972, squalifica di 5 giornate.
> Rocco espuso a Roma nel 1973 per il disgusto.
> ...




1) Le 60 telefonate tra Bertini e Moggi sono una bufala smontata già al processo (Bertini infatti verrà assolto).
60 chiamate per sistemare una partita, ma veramente ci credevate?
Questa fa il paio ai sorteggi truccati e Paparesta chiuso nello spogliatoio, robe che appena il tifo accecante può far credere a delle persone dotate di un minimo di intelletto

2) il processo Agricola (come ho scritto prima) è finito con assoluzioni piene per quanto riguarda il filone doping.

3) Il gol di Bierhoff visto dall’unica prospettiva disponibile (cioè dietro la porta) non chiarisce se fosse entrata del tutto.

4) Il rigore di Ronaldo credo fosse rigore, ma è altrettanto vero che ogni episodio analogo accaduto in altri campionati non sia mai stato giudicato come rigore.

Il resto non lo commento nemmeno, gli errori arbitrali bisogna accettarli se fatti in buona fede.


----------



## Pitermilanista (11 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> 1) Le 60 telefonate tra Bertini e Moggi sono una bufala smontata già al processo (Bertini infatti verrà assolto).
> 60 chiamate per sistemare una partita, ma veramente ci credevate?
> Questa fa il paio ai sorteggi truccati e Paparesta chiuso nello spogliatoio, robe che appena il tifo accecante può far credere a delle persone dotate di un minimo di intelletto
> 
> ...



Tralascio gli altri (risibili) punti, ma ti sei davvero capace di questionare il goal di Bierhoff, una palla entrata di un metro e mezzo?
E poi vi offendete se tutta Italia fa i caroselli quando perdete le finali di Champions (evento che si ripete spesso, fortunatamente)...


----------



## Asso_86 (11 Novembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Tralascio gli altri (risibili) punti, ma ti sei davvero capace di questionare il goal di Bierhoff, una palla entrata di un metro e mezzo?
> E poi vi offendete se tutta Italia fa i caroselli quando perdete le finali di Champions (evento che si ripete spesso, fortunatamente)...



Gli altri punti sono scaturiti da verità processuali, cosa su cui prima inviti a studiare, e poi una volta che ti risponde uno che li ha effettivamente studiati sorvoli...

Sul gol di Bierhoff: l’unica ripresa del gol è quella da dietro (la trovi su YouTube). Da dietro sembrerebbe leggermente dentro, ma il pallone non è un disco, ma una sfera, quindi la prospettiva potrebbe ingannare.

Lo ha dimostrato pure il gol subito dall’Udinese contro la Roma qualche anno fa: da dietro sembra dentro, ma dall’inquadratura di lato no, perché solo di lato percepisci la bombatura del pallone.


----------



## Pitermilanista (11 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> 1) Le 60 telefonate tra Bertini e Moggi sono una bufala smontata già al processo (Bertini infatti verrà assolto).
> 60 chiamate per sistemare una partita, ma veramente ci credevate?
> Questa fa il paio ai sorteggi truccati e Paparesta chiuso nello spogliatoio, robe che appena il tifo accecante può far credere a delle persone dotate di un minimo di intelletto
> 
> ...



Quali episodi arbitrali, dimmi di Cruciani. Lo sai che Felice Colombo aveva già acquistato Falcao e Bruno Giordano? Coi giovani Baresi e Collovati, avrebbe dominato il calcio italiano per almeno tre anni.
La Juve non retrocesse, ed invece un anno dopo acquistò Platini e Boniek, vincendo quattro scudi in cinque anni (con aiutini, ovviamente).
Sono cose che cambiano la storia del calcio, totalmente. Dimmi, dimmi.


----------



## Asso_86 (11 Novembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Quali episodi arbitrali, dimmi di Cruciani. Lo sai che Felice Colombo aveva già acquistato Falcao e Bruno Giordano? Coi giovani Baresi e Collovati, avrebbe dominato il calcio italiano per almeno tre anni.
> La Juve non retrocesse, ed invece un anno dopo acquistò Platini e Boniek, vincendo quattro scudi in cinque anni (con aiutini, ovviamente).
> Sono cose che cambiano la storia del calcio, totalmente. Dimmi, dimmi.



Vabbè ma qua siamo alle congetture però.


----------



## sunburn (11 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Gli indizi ebbero una certa valenza perché avevano nascosto tutte le altre intercettazioni, così da far passare il teorema che solo Moggi avesse un rapporto telefonico esclusivo coi designatori (cruciale per far passare una manciata di articoli 1 in un articolo 6).
> 
> Per truccare e comprare arbitri servono soldi, denaro. Senza quello non resta in piedi nulla, tant’è che son stati assolti quasi tutti (eccetto De Santis). Ma si sa, come disse Sandulli il “sentimento popolare” aveva ormai inciso.


Perdonami, io ritengo tutta questa discussione un rosicamento dei miei colleghi di tifo, però su calciopoli no. Nelle motivazioni c'è scritto chiaramente: "la sorte arbitrale e le aspirazioni di carriera dei vari direttori di gara erano condizionate da alcuni elementi governabili e governati di fatto dai designatori di intesa, però, con soggetti del tutto estranei al mondo arbitrale(Moggi e Giraudo), come: l'assegnazione di partite di maggiore o minore prestigio, la sospensione del singolo arbitro per uno o più incontri, la redazione di giudizi a fine campionato".


Considera che per ogni partita un arbitro prende un paio di magliaia di euro e capisci bene che star fermo anche solo per un paio di turni rappresenta una perdita di 4000-5000 euro(+spese). Si tratta di guadagno non male, visto che la maggior parte delle persone guadagna in qualche mese ciò che un arbitro guadagna in 180 minuti.
Detto questo, calciopoli è stata una pagina nera della vostra storia di cui voi tifosi non siete assolutamente responsabili e, anzi, siete vittime. Non capisco proprio perché tu continui ad arrampicarti sugli specchi per difendere l'indifendibile.


----------



## Pitermilanista (11 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma qua siamo alle congetture però.



Quali congetture, scusa? Cruciani, teste chiave del dibattimento riguardante Bologna-Juventus (una combine chiara come la luce del sole, ma questa è una mia congettura, sì), non si presentò in aula. È agli atti.

Quanto al fatto che Felice Colombo, presidente del Milan, avesse già acquistato Falcao e Bruno Giordano, è stato confermato da tutti i protagonisti. 
Magari di calcio non capisco granché, ma intuisco che quel nuovo Milan avrebbe potuto dominare il calcio europeo come invece successe qualche anno dopo.
Vedi come è facile cambiare la storia del calcio? Basta avere la famiglia Agnelli come proprietaria...


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Novembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Perdonami, io ritengo tutta questa discussione un rosicamento dei miei colleghi di tifo, però su calciopoli no. Nelle motivazioni c'è scritto chiaramente: "la sorte arbitrale e le aspirazioni di carriera dei vari direttori di gara erano condizionate da alcuni elementi governabili e governati di fatto dai designatori di intesa, però, con soggetti del tutto estranei al mondo arbitrale(Moggi e Giraudo), come: l'assegnazione di partite di maggiore o minore prestigio, la sospensione del singolo arbitro per uno o più incontri, la redazione di giudizi a fine campionato".
> 
> 
> Considera che per ogni partita un arbitro prende un paio di magliaia di euro e capisci bene che star fermo anche solo per un paio di turni rappresenta una perdita di 4000-5000 euro(+spese). Si tratta di guadagno non male, visto che la maggior parte delle persone guadagna in qualche mese ciò che un arbitro guadagna in 180 minuti.
> Detto questo, calciopoli è stata una pagina nera della vostra storia di cui voi tifosi non siete assolutamente responsabili e, anzi, siete vittime. Non capisco proprio perché tu continui ad arrampicarti sugli specchi per difendere l'indifendibile.



Perchè ormai i tifosi bianconeri parlano come novelli avvocati attaccandosi a cavilli ed errori di forma per smontare il tutto ed arrivare alla conclusione che.... il malaffare non esiste.
La juve di Moggi aveva creato un sistema ed è nel significato di questo termine la chiave di tutto.
Un sistema che controllava la carriera di giocatori, arbitri, procuratori e dove il risultato sul campo era ovviamente fortemente condizionato da chi NON ERA in condizione di giudicare.
La juve andava radiata!!!
Il milan poi dentro calciopoli a detta loro.
Ma di cosa ???
Che ci abbiamo rimesso due scudetti mentre in europa eravamo ai vertici con finali e semifinali in serie!!!
Che sistema era il nostro?? Un sistema a perdere???


----------



## Asso_86 (11 Novembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Quali congetture, scusa? Cruciani, teste chiave del dibattimento riguardante Bologna-Juventus (una combine chiara come la luce del sole, ma questa è una mia congettura, sì), non si presentò in aula. È agli atti.
> 
> Quanto al fatto che Felice Colombo, presidente del Milan, avesse già acquistato Falcao e Bruno Giordano, è stato confermato da tutti i protagonisti.
> Magari di calcio non capisco granché, ma intuisco che quel nuovo Milan avrebbe potuto dominare il calcio europeo come invece successe qualche anno dopo.
> Vedi come è facile cambiare la storia del calcio? Basta avere la famiglia Agnelli come proprietaria...



Vabbè dai, magari se portavano prima le intercettazioni di Facchetti in aula prima sarebbe cambiata la storia del calcio italiano.

Ma ahimè, non fu così...


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Gli indizi ebbero una certa valenza perché avevano nascosto tutte le altre intercettazioni, così da far passare il teorema che solo Moggi avesse un rapporto telefonico esclusivo coi designatori (cruciale per far passare una manciata di articoli 1 in un articolo 6).
> 
> Per truccare e comprare arbitri servono soldi, denaro. Senza quello non resta in piedi nulla, tant’è che son stati assolti quasi tutti (eccetto De Santis). Ma si sa, come disse Sandulli il “sentimento popolare” aveva ormai inciso.



Va bene Asso hai ragione tu. E' stato un complotto ai danni della Juventus. Il rigore su Boniek all'Heysel era dentro l'area di rigore, il gol di Muntari era fuori dalla linea di porta e tutti quei piccoli (eufemismo) vantaggi di cui godete sistematicamente nei testa a testa con tutte le altre squadre del campionato nei momenti cruciali sono semplici sviste degli arbitri.Contento?


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Novembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Perdonami, io ritengo tutta questa discussione un rosicamento dei miei colleghi di tifo, però su calciopoli no. Nelle motivazioni c'è scritto chiaramente: "la sorte arbitrale e le aspirazioni di carriera dei vari direttori di gara erano condizionate da alcuni elementi governabili e governati di fatto dai designatori di intesa, però, con soggetti del tutto estranei al mondo arbitrale(Moggi e Giraudo), come: l'assegnazione di partite di maggiore o minore prestigio, la sospensione del singolo arbitro per uno o più incontri, la redazione di giudizi a fine campionato".
> 
> 
> Considera che per ogni partita un arbitro prende un paio di magliaia di euro e capisci bene che star fermo anche solo per un paio di turni rappresenta una perdita di 4000-5000 euro(+spese). Si tratta di guadagno non male, visto che la maggior parte delle persone guadagna in qualche mese ciò che un arbitro guadagna in 180 minuti.
> Detto questo, calciopoli è stata una pagina nera della vostra storia di cui voi tifosi non siete assolutamente responsabili e, anzi, siete vittime. Non capisco proprio perché tu continui ad arrampicarti sugli specchi per difendere l'indifendibile.



Senti sunburn, ti assicuro che io non rosico per niente e per nessuno nella mia vita privata, figurati qui. Ho qualche anno piu' di te e non mi serviva calciopoli per capire di che pasta sono fatti a Torino.


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perchè ormai i tifosi bianconeri parlano come novelli avvocati attaccandosi a cavilli ed errori di forma per smontare il tutto ed arrivare alla conclusione che.... il malaffare non esiste.
> La juve di Moggi aveva creato un sistema ed è nel significato di questo termine la chiave di tutto.
> Un sistema che controllava la carriera di giocatori, arbitri, procuratori e dove il risultato sul campo era ovviamente fortemente condizionato da chi NON ERA in condizione di giudicare.
> La juve andava radiata!!!
> ...



Vallo a chiedere a chi ideo' il contro sistema. Faceva comodo mettere in mezzo il Milan, in primis alla stessa Juve per dire:avete visto?lo facevano tutti quindi libera tutti,nessun colpevole. Che poi noi si dominasse il calcio europeo e mondiale e l'associazione a delinquere fc di Torino facesse fatica pure a passare gli ottavi di finale era una prova che il contro sistema esistesse


----------



## Sotiris (11 Novembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Secondo voi quali sono i più grandi furti, e tra i quali scegliete il più grande, della Rubentus Football Club? Ce ne sono a bizzeffe, ma i più grandi, per voi, quali sono? Ne stilo alcuni:
> 
> -Gol di Muntari (e non mi parlate di Matri, situazione diversissima);
> -Scontro Iuliano-Ronaldo;
> ...



Il più grande furto della storia è stato quando pur di evitare la C, il loro legale ha mendicato la serie B. Questi 12 anni fa dovevano essere radiati, con revoca di tutti i titoli italiani, squalifica a vita dalle competizioni europee e ricominciare dai dilettanti. Il più grande furto della storia è la sentenzina di Calciopoli.


----------



## Asso_86 (11 Novembre 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Va bene Asso hai ragione tu. E' stato un complotto ai danni della Juventus. Il rigore su Boniek all'Heysel era dentro l'area di rigore, il gol di Muntari era fuori dalla linea di porta e tutti quei piccoli (eufemismo) vantaggi di cui godete sistematicamente nei testa a testa con tutte le altre squadre del campionato nei momenti cruciali sono semplici sviste degli arbitri.Contento?



Non c’è nessun complotto, semplicemente la penso diversamente. E avendo seguito tutti i processi mi son fatto la mia idea.

D’altro canto ti posso dire che il presidente AA sbaglia a rivendicare quegli scudetti. Pur non essendo d’accordo e pensando che quegli scudetti siano stati vinti sul campo, sarebbe giusto che la società accettasse il verdetto dell’albo d’oro.


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Non c’è nessun complotto, semplicemente la penso diversamente. E avendo seguito tutti i processi mi son fatto la mia idea.
> 
> D’altro canto ti posso dire che il presidente AA sbaglia a rivendicare quegli scudetti. Pur non essendo d’accordo e pensando che quegli scudetti siano stati vinti sul campo, sarebbe giusto che la società accettasse il verdetto dell’albo d’oro.



Io sinceramente non ho capito come la pensi ma mi accontento di questo
Per quanto riguarda il vostro presidente che va mendicando scudetti a destra e a manca ditegli che e' giovane e fa sempre in tempo a rubarne qualcuno, così entra in competizione con il padre e lo zio


----------



## Davidoff (11 Novembre 2018)

13 pagine di discussione completamente inutili. Può pure scendere Cristo in terra e proclamarlo, gli juventini non ammetteranno mai il potere che hanno sempre avuto sul campionato italiano. I cicli lunghi che hanno interrotto il loro predominio sono stati causati da forza economica/mediatica (Berlusca) e potere mediatico /intercettazioni (ciclo Inter 2006-2010). Quello che abbiamo visto gli ultimi anni è quello che succede quando il fattore "proprietario potente" scompare dall'equazione, lasciandoli liberi di spadroneggiare con tutti i loro metodi. Preparatevi ad un secolo in cui, con queste premesse, vinceranno 9 campionati su 10 a dir poco.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Novembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Quello di stasera


.


----------



## tonilovin93 (11 Novembre 2018)

Ahahahaha aggiorniamo il thread?
Pazzesco, non li cacciano mai a loro, come l anno scorso pjanic in juve Inter!
E non solo, dobbiamo averli pure in questo forum e sentirci dire che "è vbb ma tarippo vest era himmune!"


----------



## hiei87 (11 Novembre 2018)

Anche stasera nel dubbio sono stati favoriti, ma succede, ogni essere umano può sbagliare, e ci sta che sbagli sempre a favore della stessa squadra, è soltanto un caso...


----------



## tonilovin93 (11 Novembre 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Anche stasera nel dubbio sono stati favoriti, ma succede, ogni essere umano può sbagliare, e ci sta che sbagli sempre a favore della stessa squadra, è soltanto un caso...



Vabè per non sbagliare ulteriormente, aiutano sempre la stessa.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Novembre 2018)

Senza la var manco il rigore ci davano


----------



## hiei87 (11 Novembre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Vabè per non sbagliare ulteriormente, aiutano sempre la stessa.



Sono coerenti, dai.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (11 Novembre 2018)

Io comunque ammiro, da un certo lato, i tifosi della Juve che provano a giustificare ogni singola ruberia e anzi a passare per vittime del sistema perché tutti sono contro di loro; io non riuscirei per quanto di parte ad arrivare a tanto. Attendo quelle di stasera.


----------



## Asso_86 (11 Novembre 2018)

Ve lo anticipo 

Da quest’anno per regolamento i falli da rigore di mano non sono più oggetto di seconda ammonizione.

Infatti oggi Mancini non ha preso il giallo per il rigore contro l’Inter


----------



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2018)

La Juventus non cambia mai.


----------



## tonilovin93 (11 Novembre 2018)

Non cambieranno mai. Per vincere contro di noi sono dovuti ricorrere All aiutino, come sempre in serie A. Poi in Europa ammazzano gente a caso, si beccano i rigori contro sacrosanti e sclerano in diretta tv.
E l Italia gode, chissà perché


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Novembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Me la ricordo quella partita, ci fischiarono anche un fuorigioco inesistente, credo su Kaka.
> Ricordo che dopo la trattenuta di Zebina su Crespo spensi la televisione per la rabbia, all'epoca ero un ragazzino e per il Milan mi arrabbiavo tantissimo, ora che sono più vecchio mi arrabbio un po' di meno.
> Vi consiglio di vedere questo video, è una delle tante partite della Juventus pre calciopoli, ancora non capisco come questa squadra possa essere ancora in Serie A.



c'è gente che ancora non si vergogna per ste cose. vedi sopra


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (11 Novembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> c'è gente che ancora non si vergogna per ste cose. vedi sopra



Per un tifoso della Juve queste sono medaglie, sono la loro essenza, la loro natura. L’italiano medio che vuole sopraffare gli altri con la furbizia senza averne il merito. “...vincere... è l’unica cosa che conta”, il come non importa, la storia ricorda i numeri, perlomeno la loro.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2018)

Senza il Var neanche il rigore avevamo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Novembre 2018)

A me scandalizza che senza VAR il rigore sarebbe come al solito passato in cavalleria.
Che vergogna di squadra, marci fino al midollo


----------



## Znarf79 (11 Novembre 2018)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Per un tifoso della Juve queste sono medaglie, sono la loro essenza, la loro natura. L’italiano medio che vuole sopraffare gli altri con la furbizia senza averne il merito. “...vincere... è l’unica cosa che conta”, il come non importa, la storia ricorda i numeri, perlomeno la loro.



Quanto hai ragione


----------



## Asso_86 (11 Novembre 2018)

https://twitter.com/obiwank70543185/status/1061731472376295424?s=21


----------



## Davidoff (11 Novembre 2018)

Lo scandalo vero è l'espulsione ridicola di Higuain, mentre a loro è sempre permesso lamentarsi e circondare l'arbitro. Capolavoro pure la trattenuta di Chiellini che diventa fallo di Romagnoli. Dopo stasera comunque eviterò di vedere le prossime partite contro di loro, nemmeno in Ai confini della realtà capitano certe cose.


----------



## PM3 (11 Novembre 2018)

Ogni partita contro di loro è una vergogna…
L'anno scorso Pjanic, oggi Benatia…
Non si smentiscono mai. 
Che schifo.


----------



## Asso_86 (12 Novembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Lo scandalo vero è l'espulsione ridicola di Higuain, mentre a loro è sempre permesso lamentarsi e circondare l'arbitro.



Ma se ci hanno espulso Mandzukic l’anno scorso per la stessa cosa!


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Ma se ci hanno espulso Mandzukic l’anno scorso per la stessa cosa!



Ma oggi non puoi andare a berti una birra invece di scrivere qui?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (12 Novembre 2018)

Quando una certa fabbrichetta di macchine scadenti finalmente fallirà ed il peso politico di questi ladroni verrà meno... solo allora potremo vedere la fine di questo schifo...

Ancora ho negli occhi il "fallo" di Romagnoli in area gobba... Un giocatore scarso come chiellini dovrebbe vedere almeno un cartellino a partita, ma giocando con la maglia a strisce dei carcerati sembra il prossimo candidato a mister fair play...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (12 Novembre 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Quando una certa fabbrichetta di macchine scadenti finalmente fallirà ed il peso politico di questi ladroni verrà meno... solo allora potremo vedere la fine di questo schifo...
> 
> Ancora ho negli occhi il "fallo" di Romagnoli in area gobba... Un giocatore scarso come chiellini dovrebbe vedere almeno un cartellino a partita, ma giocando con la maglia a strisce dei carcerati sembra il prossimo candidato a mister fair play...



Chiellini è uno dei difensori piu scarsi e scorretti di sempre.


----------



## Sotiris (12 Novembre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ahahahaha aggiorniamo il thread?
> Pazzesco, non li cacciano mai a loro, come l anno scorso pjanic in juve Inter!
> *E non solo, dobbiamo averli pure in questo forum e sentirci dire che "è vbb ma tarippo vest era himmune!"*



sic


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Ve lo anticipo
> 
> Da quest’anno per regolamento i falli da rigore di mano non sono più oggetto di seconda ammonizione.
> 
> Infatti oggi Mancini non ha preso il giallo per il rigore contro l’Inter



Ma quando mai?
Se ferma la giocata è giallo.
Con lo stop orientato higuain aveva saltato benatia per andare al tiro.
Come si fa a non dare il secondo giallo???
Chiellini poi che si aggrappa a romagnoli in area e lo butta giù per poi vedersi fischiare fallo a favore fa parte dei sistematici falli di confusione o in attacco che vi vengono fischiati.
Romagnoli non commette alcun fallo!!!!!
Ed è una roba indegna che anche i commentatori in diretta dicano il contrario!!!


----------



## Asso_86 (12 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma quando mai?
> Se ferma la giocata è giallo.
> Con lo stop orientato higuain aveva saltato benatia per andare al tiro.
> Come si fa a non dare il secondo giallo???
> ...



Allora:

1) Sul post sopra mi son sbagliato. Però leggendo il nuovo regolamento di quest’anno, l’ammonizione non è più automatica sui falli di mano, va interpretata. Ieri ad esempio Mancini non è stato ammonito per il mani in area.

Io penso che Mazzoleni abbia preso la decisione corretta, perché Higuain secondo me sbaglia lo stop a seguire, prendendo una direzione verso sinistra e non in avanti. Inoltre nei pressi dell’area c’erano solo Cancelo e Benatia, e Kessie era in fuorigioco.

Quindi secondo me non è stato così scandaloso non ammonire il marocchino. 

2) Su Romagnoli credo anch’io fosse rigore, poteva starci.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Allora:
> 
> 1) Sul post sopra mi son sbagliato. Però leggendo il nuovo regolamento di quest’anno, l’ammonizione non è più automatica sui falli di mano, va interpretata. Ieri ad esempio Mancini non è stato ammonito per il mani in area.
> 
> ...



Sul punto numero uno credo ci saranno molte incomprensioni comunque perchè un arbitro dovrà praticamente giudicare la pulizia di un gesto tecnico.
In base a quello che tu affermi l'arbitro ieri ha ritenuto che il controllo a seguire di higuain non fosse riuscito alla perfezione e quindi non avrebbe superato benatia se la palla non fosse stata bloccata nella sua corsa dal tocco di mano.
Poveri noi : serviranno nozioni di tecnica del calcio nonchè di fisica applicata.
Far le cose semplici no eh??


----------



## IlMusagete (12 Novembre 2018)

Nel dubbio mai contro, è allucinante! se non ci fosse stato il Var non avrebbe neanche fischiato il rigore, pazzesco. 
Appena c'è una minima possibilità di aggiustare il corso di una partita dove si potrebbe mettere male per loro, ecco che la terna rimette le cose al proprio posto; il fallo di Chiellini su Romagnoli invertito è da comiche, e dalla sala Var non glielo avranno neanche segnalato; io non ne posso più, è malafede allo stato puro.
P.S. poi che la partita in 11 contro 10 non è neanche detto che la vinciamo, perchè la Juve è fortissima e ha giochicchiato con noi, ma io sono stanco di ste porcherie a ciel sereno, con tutta la tecnologia in campo a disposizione ora te la fanno pure sotto il naso ugualmente e se ne infischiano, BASTA.


----------



## Asso_86 (12 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sul punto numero uno credo ci saranno molte incomprensioni comunque perchè un arbitro dovrà praticamente giudicare la pulizia di un gesto tecnico.
> In base a quello che tu affermi l'arbitro ieri ha ritenuto che il controllo a seguire di higuain non fosse riuscito alla perfezione e quindi non avrebbe superato benatia se la palla non fosse stata bloccata nella sua corsa dal tocco di mano.
> Poveri noi : serviranno nozioni di tecnica del calcio nonchè di fisica applicata.
> Far le cose semplici no eh??



Io la farei più semplice: ogni fallo di mano volontario è rigore + ammonizione.


----------



## Asso_86 (12 Novembre 2018)

OT: peccato che noi gobbi non possiamo interagire sugli argomenti che interessano il Milan (intendo calcio giocato), a me piacerebbe parlare con voi della vostra squadra!


----------



## Davidoff (12 Novembre 2018)

IlMusagete ha scritto:


> Nel dubbio mai contro, è allucinante! se non ci fosse stato il Var non avrebbe neanche fischiato il rigore, pazzesco.
> Appena c'è una minima possibilità di aggiustare il corso di una partita dove si potrebbe mettere male per loro, ecco che la terna rimette le cose al proprio posto; il fallo di Chiellini su Romagnoli invertito è da comiche, e dalla sala Var non glielo avranno neanche segnalato; io non ne posso più, è malafede allo stato puro.
> P.S. poi che la partita in 11 contro 10 non è neanche detto che la vinciamo, perchè la Juve è fortissima e ha giochicchiato con noi, ma io sono stanco di ste porcherie a ciel sereno, con tutta la tecnologia in campo a disposizione ora te la fanno pure sotto il naso ugualmente e se ne infischiano, BASTA.



Il Var così com'è purtroppo cambia poco, se un arbitro è in malafede basta che decida di non utilizzarlo (ad esempio nel caso del rigore regalato alla Fiorentina contro la Roma). Per me devono essere le squadre ad avere la possibilità di fare un tot di chiamate a partita (ad esempio 2 per tempo) per obbligare l'arbitro a rivedere l'azione, se anche a quel punto l'arbitro sbaglia completamente l'interpretazione non ha più alcuna giustificazione e va punito/sospeso. E' ora di giocare ad armi pari, non se ne può più di vedere ste cose.


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Novembre 2018)

Va beh, stiamo a discutere se il fallo di Benatia era da giallo o no.. muoio dal ridere..


----------



## Hellscream (12 Novembre 2018)

Io non capisco di cosa vi lamentiate quando è sempre stato così, è così, e sarà sempre così. Ce l'hanno nel DNA, è più forte di loro, ma lo dice la storia, mica noi che siamo quattro scemi in un forum. Semplicemente, non guardate le loro partite, almeno in Italia, perchè non ha completamente senso.


----------



## leviatano (12 Novembre 2018)

Fin quando i tifosi delle squadre della seria A continuano a dare i soldi a questo spettacolo, loro continueranno a fare così.
in Italia non c'è ancora una forza economica e politica nel movimento che può contrastare il loro monopolio, quindi ciccia.
ognuno sta zitto e si intasca quello che può dai pochi introiti che arrivano da noi tifosi, basterebbe poco per far crollare questo sistema.
intanto mi sono anche rotto di seguire la serie A e di fare l'abbonamento a sky.


----------



## vota DC (12 Novembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Ma se ci hanno espulso Mandzukic l’anno scorso per la stessa cosa!



Ma infatti ha parlato di circondare tutti insieme l'arbitro per minacciarlo, le proteste singole sono sempre state punite nella Juventus.


----------



## Raryof (12 Novembre 2018)

Da emiliano e spettatore allo stadio di questa partita vi mostro questa chicca di un Modena-Juve del 2004










ero nella curva opposta alla porta dove hanno messo a segno il furto, ricordo ancora il momento in cui partì il passaggio a gioco fermo con gol poi convalidato, fu qualcosa di surreale.
E come potete vedere la partita fu una cosa inaudita, inaudita, guardate l'arbitro.. qui siamo in piena calciopoli e la Juve non era la squadra più forte (si poteva notare anche dagli arbitraggi contro le piccole, Modena, Bologna ecc), lo era il Milan che poi vinse meritatamente lo scudetto.
Dopo quello scudetto qualcosa andava fatto, eravamo scomodi ora non lo siamo più, possono venire a San Siro e l'arbitraggio diventa tranquillamente casalingo al contrario oppure abbastanza blando da non vedere chiari rigori, da non dare gialli sacrosanti e da non vedere rigori netti scambiati per falli da confusione con tanto di sceneggiatina di Chiellini ormai maestro dell'area di rigore e del contatto "regolare".


----------



## PheelMD (12 Novembre 2018)

Forum di Milan (in cui già la sezione apposita mi sembra personalmente un affronto) e il giorno dopo un Milan-Juventus vinto da loro ci dobbiamo anche trovare i gobbi fare e disfare, cantarsela un po' come vogliono. 
Certo, notoriamente sono personaggi con una realtà tutta loro avulsa dal mondo delle persone normali e un flebile senso di compassione rimane. 

Pazzesco


----------



## Davidoff (12 Novembre 2018)

Gente come Chiellini e Benatia se giocasse nel Milan verrebbe espulsa ogni 2-3 partite probabilmente. Adesso ci cacciano i giocatori senza nemmeno sfanculare l'arbitro, sempre meglio...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (12 Novembre 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Da emiliano e spettatore allo stadio di questa partita vi mostro questa chicca di un Modena-Juve del 2004
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scandaloso.. Quello che mi da piu fastidio non è la partita di ieri ma come questi rubano da sempre e fanno pure le vittime..

Spero davvero che quest'anno possano uscire agli ottavi di Champions League, per poi festeggiare il loro ennesimo e inutile scudetto a Maggio.


----------



## Dominae (13 Novembre 2018)

Secondo me Benatia non è stato espulso perché era stato appena ammonito 5 minuti prima ed ha optato per la "grazia", inutile perdere tempo dietro al regolamento. Questa è una cosa che mi capita di vedere varie volte anche in altre partite, ma in generale tutta la gestione dei cartellini varie volte è malleabile, mi viene in mente l'ammonizione solo dopo un tot di falli potenzialmente sanzionabili. Non è una cosa sistematica però capita di frequente.

Apro una piccola parentesi sui post precedenti: a quelle due persone che dicono che noi ci vantiamo della Champions dell'85 ricordo che noi ogni 29 maggio non celebriamo la nostra prima Champions, ma ricordiamo le 39 persone morte (neanche tutte juventine, tra le vittime vi sono anche 3 interisti). Non aggiungo altro perché certe strumentalizzazioni sono veramente ridicole e non meritano ulteriori risposte.


----------



## MasterGorgo (13 Novembre 2018)

Dominae ha scritto:


> Secondo me Benatia non è stato espulso perché era stato appena ammonito 5 minuti prima ed ha optato per la "grazia", inutile perdere tempo dietro al regolamento. Questa è una cosa che mi capita di vedere varie volte anche in altre partite, ma in generale tutta la gestione dei cartellini varie volte è malleabile, mi viene in mente l'ammonizione solo dopo un tot di falli potenzialmente sanzionabili. Non è una cosa sistematica però capita di frequente.
> 
> Apro una piccola parentesi sui post precedenti: a quelle due persone che dicono che noi ci vantiamo della Champions dell'85 ricordo che noi ogni 29 maggio non celebriamo la nostra prima Champions, ma ricordiamo le 39 persone morte (neanche tutte juventine, tra le vittime vi sono anche 3 interisti). Non aggiungo altro perché certe strumentalizzazioni sono veramente ridicole e non meritano ulteriori risposte.



Uno dei miei nonni non era milanista bensì del Torino.
Ma io gli porto li stessi indentici fiori che porto a quello milanista.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Novembre 2018)

Dominae ha scritto:


> *Secondo me Benatia non è stato espulso perché era stato appena ammonito 5 minuti prima ed ha optato per la "grazia", inutile perdere tempo dietro al regolamento*. Questa è una cosa che mi capita di vedere varie volte anche in altre partite, ma in generale tutta la gestione dei cartellini varie volte è malleabile, mi viene in mente l'ammonizione solo dopo un tot di falli potenzialmente sanzionabili. Non è una cosa sistematica però capita di frequente.
> 
> Apro una piccola parentesi sui post precedenti: a quelle due persone che dicono che noi ci vantiamo della Champions dell'85 ricordo che noi ogni 29 maggio non celebriamo la nostra prima Champions, ma ricordiamo le 39 persone morte (neanche tutte juventine, tra le vittime vi sono anche 3 interisti). Non aggiungo altro perché certe strumentalizzazioni sono veramente ridicole e non meritano ulteriori risposte.



convinciti tu con questa ridicola motivazione.. 
se la divisa era rossonera il rosso scatta subito 
e da milanista lo dico.. non ci pensano 2 volte con noi!
la "grazia" ma siamo in chiesa/tribunale?

8 novembre alla designazione sapevo già che ci sarebbero stati episodi 
e non sono un veggente eh...


----------



## vannu994 (13 Novembre 2018)

Io comunque non capisco i Gobbi che scrivono in un forum del Milan... Boh sembrerò ostile, magari sono io quello strano, ma non trovo un senso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Novembre 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Io comunque non capisco i Gobbi che scrivono in un forum del Milan... Boh sembrerò ostile, magari sono io quello strano, ma non trovo un senso.


Bisognerebbe attuare qualche forma di GOBBING.


----------



## vannu994 (14 Novembre 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe attuare qualche forma di GOBBING.



ahahahahahhaha. Oggi non volevo crederci ma ho visto che c'è anche un Interista.


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Novembre 2018)

Il più grande furto della loro storia è la finale dell'85,senza dubbio.Rigore 3 metri fuori area e per chi non l'avesse mai visto rigore solare negato al Liverpool.


----------

